# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  L'escroquerie nuclaire dvoile

## Mingolito

*L'escroquerie nuclaire dvoile*

Le couperet vient de tomber, le Centre industriel de stockage gologique (CIGEO)  un centre de stockage profond de dchet radioactifs, va coter la coquette somme de 25 milliards deuros pour sa construction et son fonctionnement. Nous pourrions nous demander pour combien de temps de fonctionnement, car ces dchets ont des millnaires dactivit devant eux. Source.
Un petit progrs, il vont enfin budgetter le cout du centre de stockage pour les 50 ans  venir, ce qui va faire une petite augmentation EDF de 10% pour les clients.
Petit problme, leur calcul est toujours faux, en effet c'est pas 50 ans qu'il faut budgeter mais 100 000 ans, vous n'avez qu' faire le calcul....  ::ptdr:: 

Quand on vous  vendu l'nergie nuclaire comme une des moins cher on vous  mentis, le cout du stockage n'est en ralit pas calcul, a sera sur le dos de vos enfants et petits enfants, si par miracle ils ont survcu  un holocauste nuclaire ou climatique...
Les solutions technique pour le stockage de l'nergie existent dsormais : pile  combustible, stockage hydraulique, centrale solaire au sel qui gardes l'nergie la nuit, etc...
Une nergie produite par le solaire ou les olienne couterais en ralit infiniment moins cher que le nuclaire...

----------


## Barsy

> a sera sur le dos de vos enfants et petits enfants, si par miracle ils ont survcu  un holocauste nuclaire ou climatique...


Donc inutile de budgtiser 100 000 ans...

----------


## ZenZiTone

> *L'escroquerie nuclaire dvoile*
> 
> Quand on vous  vendu l'nergie nuclaire comme une des moins cher on vous  mentis, le cout du stockage n'est en ralit pas calcul, a sera sur le dos de vos enfants et petits enfants, si par miracle ils ont survcu  un holocauste nuclaire ou climatique...


L'nergie nuclaire nous permet ( la France) d'tre indpendant nergiquement, contrairement  nos amis Allemands (qui ont bien vendu l'arrt du nuclaire) qui prfre les centrale  charbon et l'import d'lectricit en cas de pics de consommation.

Le moins chre, je ne sais pas (essaye de calculer le cot d'une production quivalente d'nergie avec des "nergies renouvelables" dont on peine  recycler les composants) mais celle dont le rendement est le meilleur (aux alentours de 0.9 de mmoire).

Maintenant il est vrais que les dchets occasionns sont problmatiques. Donc plutt que de suer  vendre des oliennes (que personne de veux dans son jardin) ou des panneau photovoltaques (dont on n'arrive pas  recycler les matriaux et dont le rendement est minable), essayons de pousser la recherche pour trouver un quivalent (en quantit/cot de production) au nuclaire sans ses inconvnients.

----------


## Zirak

> Maintenant il est vrais que les dchets occasionns sont problmatiques. Donc plutt que de suer  vendre des oliennes (que personne de veux dans son jardin) ou des panneau photovoltaques (dont on n'arrive pas  recycler les matriaux et *dont le rendement est minable)*, essayons de pousser la recherche pour trouver un quivalent (en quantit/cot de production) au nuclaire sans ses inconvnients.


Il y a eu des amliorations de ce ct, de notamment de la part d'une boite franaise sur laquelle j'avais vu un truc  la tl.

En fait, ils ont modifi leurs panneaux pour y faire circuler de l'eau, ce qui fait qu'une bonne partie de l'nergie qui tait effectivement perdue, chauffe cette eau, qui peut ensuite tre utilise dans la maison. Ils avaient mis a en place sur le gymnase de leur cole et avaient rduit les factures d'lectricit et d'eau de je ne sais plus combien de %.

Pour moi, le gros problme du solaire, c'est surtout de savoir ce que l'on fait les jours o il n'y a pas de soleil ? (En hiver ce n'est pas rare de se taper X jours de mauvais temps sans que le soleil perse vraiment, est-ce que les moyens de productions annexes (vent / eau) suffiraient  alimenter les besoins pendant ce temps...).

Il y a maintenant des dispositifs pour que tes appareils ne se mettent en route qu'au moment le plus ensoleill de la journe, histoire de rentabiliser au mieux les heures d'ensoleillement mme quand on est pas chez soi, par contre, niveau emmagasinage de l'nergie pour servir plus tard, je ne sais pas trop o cela en est ?

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Il y a maintenant des dispositifs pour que tes appareils ne sent mettent en route qu'au moment le plus ensoleill de la journe, histoire de rentabiliser au mieux les heures d'ensoleillement mme quand on est pas chez soi, par contre, niveau emmagasinage de l'nergie pour servir plus tard, je ne sais pas trop o cela en est ?


Si je ne me trompe pas, l'nergie rcolte par ces panneaux (chez le particulier) est distribue sur le rseau EDF contre rmunration. Aprs j'ai vu a il y a quelques annes dj, a a peut tre chang depuis !

----------


## ddoumeche

25 milliards, fichtre, le vrai cout du nuclaire commence  merger.

A-t'on intgr les premires conclusions de l'accident nuclaire de son pendant amricain, le WIPP.

Il parait difficile d'approuver de tels projets, alors qu'on ne sait toujours pas pourquoi les futs radioactifs explosent tous seuls. Ce doit tre la mto, va nous dire EDF.

----------


## Jipt

> Pour moi, le gros problme du solaire, c'est surtout de savoir ce que l'on fait les jours o il n'y a pas de soleil ? (En hiver ce n'est pas rare de se taper X jours de mauvais temps sans que le soleil perse vraiment, est-ce que les moyens de productions annexes (vent / eau) suffiraient  alimenter les besoins pendant ce temps...).


Reiser (RIP) l'avait dj dit il y a 40 ans environ, mais a implique un changement complet de civilisation et de mode de vie : quand il ne fait pas beau on reste au chaud au fond du lit !

----------


## Vincent PETIT

La vraie catastrophe c'est plutt le renouvelable ! 




> Si je ne me trompe pas, l'nergie rcolte par ces panneaux (chez le particulier) est distribue sur le rseau EDF contre rmunration. Aprs j'ai vu a il y a quelques annes dj, a a peut tre chang depuis !


C'est vrai, si le producteur veut vendre son nergie, le gouvernement oblige EDF a racheter cette production plus cher que le cot en consommation. C'est donc une opration intressante financirement parlant et c'est uniquement pour cette raison que les nergies renouvelables se dveloppent.

Que croyez vous qui va se passer le jour o EDF ne sera plus oblig de racheter cette lectricit plus cher que le cot en consommation ? Vous verrez toutes les belles olienne rouiller et pourrir dans les champs car cela coutera trop cher d'entretenir le matriel par rapport au cout de revient. Idem pour les panneaux solaires, lorsque votre onduleur sera cuit, vous n'arriverez plus  l'amortir si le prix de rachat est le mme que le prix en consommation. Nous avons l'lectricit la moins cher d'Europe grce au nuclaire et sans l'obligation qui pse sur EDF aucune nergie renouvelable n'aurait t lanc en France.

Que faire ? Consommer sa propre lectricit ? Oui mais se pose la question des jours sans soleil ou sans vent car le soucis du renouvelable c'est son intermittence.

Le pompon dans cette escroquerie du renouvelable c'est que nous tous participons  l'engraissement des investisseurs du renouvelable au travers de nos factures EDF. Regardez bien vos factures, dessus il y a crit d'o proviennent les diffrentes nergies qui la compose. Maintenant regardez vos anciennes factures.... et oui..... plus la part de renouvelable augmente et plus votre facture augmente aussi et tout a parce que EDF est oblig de racheter plus cher le courant issu de la production.

Pour en revenir au cot du stockage des dchets :
Il y a une chose qui n'a pas t pris en compte, c'est le rendement du dchet. Combien de temps ce dchet a t-il servit  produire de l'lectricit ? Et combien dolienne aurait il fallu construire pour faire l'quivalent ? Et comparons la diffrence de prix avec ce que je viens d'crire juste au dessus (c'est nous qui payons le renouvelable.) Je reste persuad que le Nuclaire est la bonne solution.

_ps : demain lorsqu'il n'y aura plus de ptrole et que tout sera lectrique alors les nouveaux "rois du ptrole" si je puis dire, seront les pays capables de produire tout le temps (et pas que lorsqu'il y du vent et du soleil.) Certain pays construise des centrale nuclaire car ils ont bien compris ce qui allait se passer. 
Allez comprendre pourquoi nous, on fait comme les Allemands ? C'est  dire se rendre compltement dpendant des autres, histoire d'tre sur et certain de rater le coche afin de s'assurer de devoir payer et devenir consommateur !_

----------


## BenoitM

> Nous avons l'lectricit la moins cher d'Europe grce au nuclaire et sans l'obligation qui pse sur EDF aucune nergie renouvelable n'aurait t lanc en France.


C'est beau les mythes Franais...
Pour l'lectricit aux particuliers vous ntes pas les moins cher
Pour l'industrie, la France est un peu plus comptitive mais pas normment ( et nous avons quand mme les Pays-Bas, Le Luxembourg, la Hongrie, Sude, Finlande qui sont moins cher)
Et l'Allemagne pour l'industrie est  0.8 et 0.75 pour la France donc pas une norme diffrence bon part contre l'Allemagne a mis des taxes sur la production d'lectricit qui font grimper le prix.

http://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/statist..._statistics/fr

----------


## Zirak

Sachant qu'il me semble que depuis quelques temps dj, EDF rachte bien moins cher qu'avant le courant, ce n'est donc limite dj plus rentable de faire du renouvelable juste  cause du rachat potentiel. 

Aprs le nuclaire, cela se base aussi sur une ressource limite (mme si on aura de quoi durer plus loin que le ptrole), on fera comment quand on n'aura plus d'uranium / plutonium ?

----------


## Jipt

> Sachant qu'il me semble que depuis quelques temps dj, EDF rachte bien moins cher qu'avant le courant, ce n'est donc limite dj plus *rentable* de faire du renouvelable juste  cause du rachat potentiel.


On ne pourrait pas avoir une autre vision, plus humaine, plus intelligente, plus cool, plus soft, plus agrable, plus sympatoche que cette cochonnerie de "rentabilit ?




> Aprs le nuclaire, cela se base aussi sur une ressource limite (mme si on aura de quoi durer plus loin que le ptrole), on fera comment quand on n'aura plus d'uranium / plutonium ?


Ben on reste au fond du lit (dj indiqu), en attendant que le systme finisse de s'crouler...

----------


## Vincent PETIT

> C'est beau les mythes Franais...
> Pour l'lectricit aux particuliers vous ntes pas les moins cher
> [...]
> http://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/statist..._statistics/fr


+1,
J'ai crit trop vite tu as raison, nous sommes *dans les moins chers* (le bas du classement) j'ai dit moins cher d'Europe en comparant les pays sensiblement comparables de la zone Euro 

(donnes datant de 2 ans et demi, du moins cher au plus cher)
Macdoine, Bosnie-Herzgovine, Bulgarie, Montngro, Roumanie, Estonie, Islande, Albanie, Lituanie, Lettonie, Croatie, Grce, France, ......


@Zirak,
Oui en effet EDF ne rachte plus au mme prix qu'avant d'o la dgringolade du photovoltaque et des filires du renouvelable. Toute fois c'est encore un tout petit peu rentable mais a dpend encore plus du lieu gographique.

----------


## Mingolito

Je vous trouve bien naifs  ::lol::  

- Le tarif EDF en France est fictif, a fait des dizaines d'annes que c'est subventionn par l'tat, donc pay avec vos impts, exemple.

- On ne vous demande pas de mettre une olienne dans votre jardin, la France tant totalement dsertifie sauf les grandes villes il serait tout  fait possible d'installer un nombre colossal d'Eoliene dans les campagnes, les montagnes, et les collines, qui ne servent plus  rien mme pas  faire paitre des moutons car plus personne ne veux tre berger. C'est ce que font plusieurs pays comme par exemple l'Irlande.
a ne conviens pas aux politiques, parce que c'est plus facile de dtourner des milliards d'euros d'une seule socit comme Areva (en dficit maintenant grce aux dtournement des politiques), que des centaines de constructeurs d'Eoliennes.
C'est donc purement un problme de corruption, car la France est un pays totalement corrompu. L'Irelande  prvu d'avoir 50% d'nergie renouvelables d'ici 2020, alors que la France en est  moins de 1% ! 

La vrai raison pour laquelle les politiques vous imposent le nuclaire, pour pouvoir voler des milliards  Arva, qui seront ensuite rembourss avec vos impts, en clair les politiques vous volent : Affaire UraMin-Areva: l'poux d'Anne Lauvergeon vis par une enqute.

Et je ne vous donne pas le tarif de la guerre au Mali qui n'avait aucune justification,  part protger les mines d'Arva, encore des milliards partis en fum, cette guerre aurai du tre facture  EDF directement et aurai donc du causer une augmentation norme du tarif EDF, une de plus, sans parler des rpercussions sur le cout de la gestion du terrorisme, plusieurs milliards par an...

Encore pour Arvva/EDF, les EPR vont vous couter des milliards pour une technologiques inutile qui sera horriblement dangereuse et qui ne sera jamais rentable, des milliards de perdus qui seront encore pays par vos impts.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Et je ne vous donne pas le tarif de la guerre au Mali qui n'avait aucune justification,  part protger les mines d'Arva, encore des milliards partis en fum, cette guerre aurai du tre facture  EDF directement et aurai donc du causer une augmentation norme du tarif EDF, une de plus, sans parler des rpercussions sur le cout de la gestion du terrorisme, plusieurs milliards par an...


Tu ne pousserais pas un tout petit peu trop loin, a tout hasard, sur ce coup ?

Je tenter de rsumer mon torticoli gastro-intellectuel:
. Il n'y a pas que le nuclaire quoi soit une supecherie (du moins, sur le plan du cot suppos); le fait que les mouvements "verts" se focalisent majoritairement tous sur l'arrt du nuclaire, ce qui a pour effet que certains pays (a priori des bons mais qui, vu leur dcision, semblent bien imbciles) stoppent ou projettent de stopper leurs usines a gaz nuclaires pour retourner vers ... les nergies fossiles !
Youpi !  ::applo:: 
Ouf ... on est sauv.
On va tranquillou continuer a s'touffer.

Le nuclaire, on a plus le choix (je ne l'ai pas choisi, je suis n en 70, et entre temps, on ne m'a jamais demand si j'en voulais ou pas). On l'a sur les bras, mes gamins aussi, les enfants de mes gamins aussi ... et encore comme ca, jusqu'a des temps que l'on ne peut imaginer.
Je crois qu'on a pas le choix, et que l'idal serait de se remonter les manchettes bien haut, et de plonger les mains dans la merde pour rparer. Moi, c'est ce que je fais quand j'ai un souci, un vrai.
Hors, malheureusement pour l'humanit, je ne suis pas le sauveur, je n'ai aucune ide pour nous sortir de l'ornire, pas d'ide gniale pour une nergie propre, durable, infinie et ... gratuite videmment.
Dans l'idal, le peuple obtiendrait que les tats n'abandonnent justement pas le nuclaire, mais investissent autant que faire se peut afin de maintenir ce qui existe pour que cela dure et soit "sr" au maximum (je reste "persuad" que le rendement de cette nergie est plutt bon, comme ZenZiTone), on a pas le choix, on a besoin de jus; et puis, comme je suis vraiment un gros bisounours, j'imagine que l'on se batterait, violemment si il faut, afin de stopper l'utilisation des nergies fossilles et le basculement du fric gaspill pour ces nergies vers d'autres solutions. Et on en profiterait au passage pour mettre a la benne le monde de la finance et les banquiers ...  ah merde ! La je drape !  ::mrgreen:: 
Autre utopie aussi: on n'oublierait pas que l'approvisionnement en nergie d'un pays, c'est un truc srieux et que ce ne peut pas tre la pour faire du profit, comme la sant, la dfense, etc ... mais ca, c'est mal barr.
Bref ... ou je vais en venir moi ?
Ha! Peut tre par la: le nuclaire est de toutes manires bas sur une ressource a priori non durable, en quantit limite, certes. Tout ce qui est bas sur les nergies fossiles aussi; charbon, ptrole, gaz, etc ... d'une manire ou d'une autre, on se tue en utilisant l'une ou l'autre.
Il y a beaucoup trop d'humains sur terre, les ressources (en gnral) sont soit gaspilles, soit mal distribues, et tout ce beau monde va vouloir avoir un niveau de vie d'occidental.
Il existe des pays - ceux la mme qui possdent certaines de ces nergies fossiles - qui possdent des moyens financiers illimits, qui auraient pu transformer des desserts en prairie avec, et qui en fait prfrent se faire des pistes de ski indoor dans un dsert et sponsoriser les mouvements terroristes qui attaquent ceux qui leur achtent les nergie fossibles (c'est assez amusant, non ?).
On pourrait dire, "on va s'en sortir", le gnie humain est la, on va trouver la solution ... h ben non ! L'autre jour, un reportage sur un petit francais avec 160 ou 180 de QI (je ne sais plus, le mien n'exdant pas la taille de mon sexe, tout ce qui est au dessus me semblant "norme"); vous savez vers quoi il se dirige, le petit gnie? La finance ! Quelle merde ...  ::mur:: 
-> On voit bien que ca va coincer, n'est-ce pas ?

Et la, on discute de quoi ? Du prix "cach" de l'lectricit base sur le nuclaire ...  j'ai un peu envie de dire qu'on s'en fou, non ?
C'est assez accessoire par rapport aux normes dfis qui "nous" (nous, humains) attendent.
A moins que ce soit ca la solution pour que l' cologie en gnral avance enfin. Il faudrait que ca rapporte. Des sous, des gros sous, bien gras et bien gros, et la peut tre enfin on verra fleurir des solutions "vertes", des moyens pour de vrais recherches, etc ...  faudra juste accepter qu'une partie du fric disparaissent pour alimenter le "monstre" qui se repat de la situation actuelle.

----------


## Mingolito

Je pense que ca serais stupide d'tre extrmiste et de demander l'arrt des centrales nuclaires existantes comme certains le demandent, et comme a  t fait pendant un temps au Japon, vu ce que a  cout autant qu'elle servent.

Par contre je suis sur et certain que c'est une norme erreur de continuer sur le programme EPR, comme cela  t une norme erreur d'investir des milliard sur Superphoenix pour rien, pour le prix de ces programmes il aurait  t possible de couvrir la France d'olienne ou d'invertir dans bien d'autres solution infiniment plus efficaces mais a serais long d'expliquer le dtail...

----------


## BenoitM

> Je pense que ca serais stupide d'tre extrmiste et de demander l'arrt des centrales nuclaires existantes comme certains le demandent, et comme a  t fait pendant un temps au Japon, vu ce que a  cout autant qu'elle servent.
> 
> Par contre je suis sur et certain que c'est une norme erreur de continuer sur le programme EPR, comme cela  t une norme erreur d'investir des milliard sur Superphoenix pour rien, pour le prix de ces programmes il aurait  t possible de couvrir la France d'olienne ou d'invertir dans bien d'autres solution infiniment plus efficaces mais a serais long d'expliquer le dtail...


Dur? Pourtant avec ton exemple tu montres que c'est quasi faisable. Le japon a arrter sa production nuclaire pendant 6 a 12 mois (je pense)

----------


## Sunchaser

> Je pense que ca serais stupide d'tre extrmiste et de demander l'arrt des centrales nuclaires existantes comme certains le demandent, et comme a  t fait pendant un temps au Japon, vu ce que a  cout autant qu'elle servent.
> 
> Par contre je suis sur et certain que c'est une norme erreur de continuer sur le programme EPR, comme cela  t une norme erreur d'investir des milliard sur Superphoenix pour rien, pour le prix de ces programmes il aurait  t possible de couvrir la France d'olienne ou d'invertir dans bien d'autres solution infiniment plus efficaces mais a serais long d'expliquer le dtail...


Je suis d'accord avec toi.
Sinon, mon avis est que personne ne sait comment les arrter et dmanteler "proprement" (disons en minimisant les dgts). On est (tait) cens tre une nation au top du nuclaire civil - avis perso, a contredire -  et on a commenc a dmanteler en 1985 une centrale en Bretagne en 1985 ... toujours pas fini. Efficace non ?!?  ::aie:: 
Alors, j'imagine pas ce qui se passe ailleurs, comme au Japon, dont on n'entends plus parler a priori; donc tout va bien, surement.
J'aurais tendance a dire "mettez le paquet sur ce qui existe dj afin que cela ne nous pte pas au nez, et courons le plus vite possible vers une autre solution" ...  utopique, je sais.
Pour EPR et Superphoenix, je ne sais pas. 
J'ai peu de dtails de ce que cela tait cens faire, et si c'tait de la recherche, bon ... Disons que je ne sais pas si la base / la thorie sur laquelle tait base l'EPR est fausse ou pas. Ce que j'ai compris, c'est qu'a priori le problme est qu'entre le moment ou la France avait lanc de grands projets radioactifs nuclaires et ce projet EPR, tout un tas de changements ont eu lieu, un dsengagement de l'tat, peut tre la disparition de certaines structures et l'apparition d'organismes privs, dont le but est - je sais, c'est une obsession chez moi - avant tout de faire du profit.
Rsultat, on ne sait plus lancer de grands projets, c'est la chienlit, etc ..
Tout n'est peut tre pas perdu, j'ai encore rcemment entendu parler d'une petite boite Francaise qui viendrait de pondre des brevts pour des batteries incroyablement plus lgres et avec une plus grande capacit que ce qui existe actuellement, ce qui arrangerait les histoires des voitures lectriques et autres (ce qui n'est pas mal, pour se sparer un peu du ptrole). Mais l'exploitation serait dans 10 ans environ ... autant dire une ternit.
Le problme avec les oliennes, c'est qu'elles ne pourront jamais tuer personne.
Le nuclaire, ca peut raser un pays, le ptrole, ca fait avancer des chars, des portes-avions, etc ... une plaque photovoltaique, mme lance bien fort, ca fera pas trop de mal.
Ca va avoir du mal a progresser tout ca.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Barsy

> Tout n'est peut tre pas perdu, j'ai encore rcemment entendu parler d'une petite boite Francaise qui viendrait de pondre des brevts pour des batteries incroyablement plus lgres et avec une plus grande capacit que ce qui existe actuellement, ce qui arrangerait les histoires des voitures lectriques et autres (ce qui n'est pas mal, pour se sparer un peu du ptrole). Mais l'exploitation serait dans 10 ans environ ... autant dire une ternit.


C'est bien le paradoxe de l'cologie. On veut que tout le monde roule avec des voitures lectriques mais on ne veut pas utiliser de nuclaire pour les recharger. Si on utilise une centrale thermique, alors il n'y a aucun intrt  avoir des voitures lectriques.

Le problme des oliennes, c'est que pour produire autant d'lectricit qu'une centrale nuclaire il faut une superficie beaucoup plus leve (plusieurs centaine de fois) et c'est quelque chose que l'on oublie souvent de mentionner. D'autant plus que l'olien a un rendement trs faible et non constant. Il doit donc tre compens par des batteries, ce qui n'est pas terrible en terme d'cologie, soit par une centrale thermique "d'appoint", ce qui n'est pas mieux.

Bref, il faudrait trouver un moyen pour produire davantage d'lectricit pour couvrir les besoins futurs et en mme temps il ne faudrait pas utiliser de nuclaire ou d'nergie fossile. Quel dfi !

----------


## gangsoleil

> il faudrait trouver un moyen pour produire davantage d'lectricit pour couvrir les besoins futurs et en mme temps il ne faudrait pas utiliser de nuclaire ou d'nergie fossile. Quel dfi !


Actuellement, pour produire de l'nergie  suffisamment grande chelle, on a (liste non-exhaustive, merci de complter si vous connaissez autre chose) : 

Les oliennes : ne fonctionnent que lorsqu'il y a du vent, mais pas trop (il faut les freiner dans ce cas) --> production diffre de la demande, ce qui pose problme vu qu'on ne sait pas stocker l'lectricitle solaire : en dehors du fait qu'il faille des terres rares pour construire les panneaux, et que le rendement de ceux-ci baissent considrablement au bout de quelques annes, et que la production est diffre de la demande, a pourrait tre bienmare-motrice : il y a je crois 3 usines mare-motrice au monde (1 en France, 1 au Japon, et ...), la performance n'est pas l, et la production est diffre de la demandeL'hydro-lectrique : On sait stocker l'eau (barrage), donc on peut produire en fonction de la demande, mais cela demande des montagnes, donc difficile d'avoir une telle centrale sur la cte ouest  ::): . Et c'est d'ailleurs extrmement dvelopp dans les Alpes (je connais moins les Pyrnes, mais je pense qu'il y en a aussi).Le nuclaire : dangeureux, on ne sait pas quoi faire des dchets, et on est dpendant de la matire fissile. Production  la demandeThermique  nergie fossile (charbon, ptrole) : pollueThermique  gaz naturel : mme si en thorie on peut avoir une combustion complte (qui ne produit que du CO2 et de l'eau), cela demande un gaz extrmement pur, ce qui n'est pas possible. Donc pollue galement, mais moins que les 2 prcdents.

Et tant que la demande d'lectricit sera aussi forte, il faudra bien en produire. On pourrait donc songer  diminuer la consommation, par exemple en supprimant le chauffage lectrique avec les "grilles pains", qui sont une aberration. Mais avant que le loby de la construction ne laisse passer a, on aura trouv d'autres solutions, c'est dire (voir ce qu'il s'est pass en Suisse par exemple).

D'autres ides ?

----------


## Neckara

Fusion nuclaire : pour le moment demande plus d'nergie qu'elle n'en produit, on n'arrive pas  la laisser tourner en permanence ;
Vlo + dynamo dans chaque appartements ?  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Vlo + dynamo dans chaque appartements ?


Raaaaa ! Grilled ! Je voulais le dire  ....  ::aie:: 
Avec tous les gens qui n'ont pas de travail, on pourrait crer une nouvelle classe: les "hommes-dynamo".
Il y a bien des "hommes-cheveaux" (je crois que c'est leur nom) en Inde ...

----------


## Mingolito

*Un mort sur le site d'enfouissement de dchets nuclaires de Bure*

*Un boulement sur le site du laboratoire souterrain de l'Agence nationale pour la gestion des dchets nuclaires a fait un mort et un bless lger*.
SOURCE AFP
Une personne est morte et une autre a t grivement blesse mardi dans un boulement sur le site du laboratoire souterrain de l'Agence nationale pour la gestion des dchets nuclaires (Andra)  Bure. Une personne est morte et une autre a t grivement blesse mardi dans un boulement sur le site du laboratoire souterrain de l'Agence nationale pour la gestion des dchets nuclaires (Andra)  Bure. 

Un technicien a trouv la mort et un de ses collgues a t lgrement bless dans l'effondrement mardi d'une galerie sur le chantier du site controvers d'enfouissement des dchets nuclaires de Bure (Meuse), o des vrifications sont en cours. L'boulement est survenu dans une galerie en cours de forage o taient effectus des relevs gophysiques, a indiqu la prfecture de la Meuse dans un communiqu. Une enqute a t ouverte.
L'accident a cot la vie  un technicien de la socit Eiffage, et  un de ses collgues est lgrement bless , a prcis la prfecture, ajoutant que la galerie avait t entirement vacue et que des vrifications de stabilit taient en cours. Les secours avaient prcdemment fait tat d'un bless grave. Une cellule psychologique a t mise en place pour les employs.
C'est la deuxime fois qu'un accident mortel se produit sur ce site, fortement contest par les associations antinuclaires, o doivent tre enfouis  terme des dchets hautement radioactifs aux confins de la Meuse et de la Haute-Marne. En 2002, un ouvrier avait t cras par un tube d'aration dans le puits d'accs principal,  plus de 200 mtres de profondeur, provoquant l'arrt du chantier pour cinq mois. En dcembre 2001, un ouvrier avait t bless aprs une chute de 11 mtres dans le mme puits.
 Abandon immdiat du projet 

Baptis Cigo, le projet supervis par l'Agence nationale pour la gestion des dchets nuclaires (Andra) doit accueillir les dchets les plus radioactifs du parc nuclaire franais (3 % du total)  500 mtres sous terre, ainsi que ceux ayant la dure de vie la plus longue. Rcemment, le ministre de l'cologie et de l'nergie a estim son cot  25 milliards d'euros.
Un des deux types de dchets qui doivent tre stocks est dit de  haute activit vie longue  : il s'agit principalement des rsidus hautement radioactifs issus du traitement des combustibles uss, dgageant de la chaleur. Le volume de ces dchets est estim  environ 10 000 m3, dont 30 % sont dj produits. Les autres dchets prvus sont dits  de moyenne activit  vie longue , et seraient stocks les premiers. Leur volume est estim  70 000 m3, dont 60 % dj produits. Ces deux types de dchets reprsentent 3 % du volume total des dchets radioactifs produits en France, mais concentrent plus de 99 % de la radioactivit.
 cheval sur quatre petites communes totalisant aujourd'hui quelques centaines d'habitants, le projet engage les gnrations futures pendant des dizaines de milliers d'annes, ce qui a gnr de nombreuses protestations. Les associations antinuclaires dnoncent  une gigantesque poubelle atomique de 300 hectares en surface et 15 kilomtres carrs de galeries souterraines , et pointent l'obsolescence des matriaux devant servir  contenir ces dchets.
 La folie tue  nouveau , a comment l'une d'elles, le Cedra, en ragissant  l'boulement mortel survenu mardi. Jugeant  prfrable  que l'accident se soit produit  avant que les dchets nuclaires ne soient enfouis   tout en  regrettant  le dcs  l'Observatoire du nuclaire a  exig l'abandon immdiat du projet .
Les antinuclaires avaient intent une action en justice contre l'Andra, qu'elles accusent de  mensonge . Elles lui reprochent d'avoir sous-estim volontairement la richesse du sous-sol de Bure   des nappes souterraines d'eau chaude  pour faciliter l'implantation du futur centre dans cette zone rurale. Dboutes fin mars 2015, elles ont fait appel. S'il est entr en phase de conception industrielle, il reste plusieurs tapes dcisives avant la mise en service de Cigo, prvue en 2025. Il doit notamment tre valid par le Parlement. Le gouvernement a annonc l'an dernier qu'un texte spcifique serait prsent en 2016, aprs avoir tent de faire avancer le dossier via un article de la loi Macron, finalement censur par le Conseil constitutionnel. Un accord des dputs aurait permis au mieux  la construction des installations de stockage de dbuter  l'horizon 2020. Source.

----------


## Mingolito

> ce qui pose problme vu qu'on ne sait pas stocker l'lectricit


Si on peut, avec par exemple les piles  combustible.
Les Japonais sont en train d'en installer en masse, du coup c'est intressant a va permettre d'amliorer la technologie et de faire baiser le cout.
a a un certain cout, mais compar  ce que va couter le nuclaire c'est pas cher du tout...
Il y  aussi les centrales solaires au sel qui stoquent l'nergie, c'est une technologie dispo qui  fait ses preuves. 

Et aussi le stockage hydraulique, qui fonctionne parfaitement, et qui  fait ses preuves.


Bref avec les conomies d'nergies, plus les nouvelles solutions, c'est tout  fait possible de se passer du nuclaire, c'est cher, mais encore une fois bien moins que le nuclaire si on prends en compte les vrais couts.

Certains pays se lancent la dedans  fonds, vu la surface en terre et en mer de la France a serais parfaitement jouable de passer en solutions colos pour la France, exemple : L'nergie olienne est une source d'nergie majeure au Danemark, pays qui a jou un rle pionnier dans le dveloppement de cette technique : l'olien fournissait 39 % de la production lectrique danoise en 2013-14, taux qui le situe au 1er rang europen.

Et que fait la France ? des EPR = Superphonix bis, bref la pire dcision, comme d'habitude....

----------


## ZenZiTone

> a serais parfaitement jouable de passer en solutions colos pour la France, exemple : L'nergie olienne est une source d'nergie majeure au Danemark, pays qui a jou un rle pionnier dans le dveloppement de cette technique : l'olien fournissait 39 % de la production lectrique danoise en 2013-14, taux qui le situe au 1er rang europen.
> 
> Et que fait la France ? des EPR = Superphonix bis, bref la pire dcision, comme d'habitude....


Balancer des chiffres, c'est mignon, les analyser c'est mieux !

Pour reprendre ton exemple (j'ai pas vrifier tes dires, je te fais confiance) :

Danemark = 5 699 220 habitants pour un surface de 43 094 km2 (source Wikipdia, Google pour la superficie - Wiki devait inclure le Groenland-)
L'le de France = 11 959 807 habitants 12 011 km (source Wikipdia)

Le Danemark bnficie de 3 fois plus de superficie pour 2 fois moins d'habitants ( la louche). De plus, il est prcis (toujours sur Wikipdia) : 


> Le pays est devenu lun des leaders mondiaux en matire dolien et a dvelopp de nombreuses expriences dcologie urbaine (coquartiers, architecture de haute qualit environnementale) dans le domaine du dveloppement durable. Malgr ces efforts, les missions de CO2 par habitant au Danemark restent leves (plus de 7,2 tonnes de CO2 par habitant en 20106). Ce mauvais rsultat s'explique par un usage massif des nergies fossiles (80 % du mix nergtique7) et l'absence de centrale nuclaire.


Info  prendre avec prcaution, j'ai pas vrifier sur d'autres sources.

----------


## Mingolito

Pourquoi l'ile de France ? Tu peux mettre des oliennes dans tout un tas de zone dsertiques en France.
Superficie 643 801 km
Population : 66 millions 
Densit moyenne (en hab./km)
France : 118
Danemark	: 134
Source : Insee 2015.
La France est moins dense que le Danemark.
Il y  un projet qui consiste  faire venir l'lectricit en Europe de centrales solaires bases au Sahara, alors si on peut faire venir techniquement l'lectricit du Sahara je pense qu'on peu la faire venir de Lozre,  lire : Des centrales solaires gantes au Sahara.

Exemple, densit de population en Lozre : (nombre d'habitants au km) 14,9, soit  peu prs 10 fois moins qu'au Danemark, ne me dites pas qu'on peu pas y planter quelques Eoliennes non ?

Moi je dit on laisse tourner les centrales actuelles, on en construit pas d'autres, on stoppe le programme EPR couteux, dangereux et inutile, et pour le futur on fait par exemple :
- oliennes, 
- centrales solaires
- biomasse
- conomies d'nergie

C'est tout  fait viable...

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Moi je dit on laisse tourner les centrales actuelles, on en construit pas d'autres, on stoppe le programme EPR couteux, dangereux et inutile, et pour le futur on fait par exemple :
> - oliennes, 
> - centrales solaires
> - biomasse
> - conomies d'nergie
> 
> C'est tout  fait viable...


Pour le futur il faut surtout investir dans la recherche...

----------


## Zirak

> Pourquoi l'ile de France ? Tu peux mettre des oliennes dans tout un tas de zone dsertiques en France.


Il a pris l'exemple de l'ile de France pour te montrer que rien que sur l'ile de France, il y a pratiquement le double d'habitant  fournir en lectricit que d'habitants au Danemark. 

La question n'est pas de savoir si on peut planter "quelques oliennes" en Lozre ou autre, l o il y a de la place, on parle de supprimer le nuclaire, il faudra donc un sacr paquet d'oliennes.


Si c'est pour mettre des oliennes sur 90% de la surface non-habite du pays, je ne vois pas l'intrt... 

Je suis d'accord avec toi qu'il faut supprimer les centrales nuclaires /  charbon, et tout ces trucs l qui se basent sur des ressources limites (en plus d'tre super polluantes), maintenant, je ne suis pas certains que l'olien soit la solution.  ::?:

----------


## ddoumeche

Il n'est pas besoin de supprimer les centrales aux charbon, au contraire il faut y investir de la recherche. 
Sachant que ces centrales ne rejettent aujourd'hui quasiment plus d'oxyde d'azote et de souffre (NOX, SO2, SO3) responsables des pluies acides. 
C'est d'ailleurs la position de certains anti nuclaires.

Car au final le choix est entre une nergie nuclaire efficace, pourvoyeuse de plutonium pour nos bombes, mais trs cher, cancrigne pour les mineurs et causant des dommages considrables sur l'environnement en cas d'accident (les accidents graves arrivant tous les 25 ans, nous serons donc les prochains)
et une nergie thermique polluante, moyennement efficace, chre mais qui ne rend pas inhabitable une rgion entire pour 10,000 ans.

D'ailleurs, le charbon reste de loin la plus grosse source d'nergie lectrique dans le monde.

videmment me direz-vous, il n'aurait pas fallut vendre Altsom

----------


## Neckara

> et une nergie thermique polluante, moyennement efficace, chre mais qui ne rend pas inhabitable une rgion entire pour 10,000 ans.


Polluante, en effet. Si je ne me trompe pas, cela rejette pas mal de CO2 non ?
Personnellement, je prfre encore rendre une rgion inhabitable pour 10, 000 ans que de dtruire presque toute la biodiversit dans 100 ans et au passage dtruire presque toute forme de vie dans les ocans.

D'ailleurs, certaines villes en Chine sont tellement habitables  ::aie:: .




> D'ailleurs, le charbon reste de loin la plus grosse source d'nergie lectrique dans le monde.


Et ??
Parce que c'est la plus grosse source d'nergie lectrique, c'est une bonne chose ??




> et causant des dommages considrables sur l'environnement en cas  d'accident (les accidents graves arrivant tous les 25 ans, nous serons  donc les prochains)


Qu'est-ce qui te permet d'affirmer qu'on sera les prochains ?
 quoi sont d les accident prcdents ? Pourrait-il se produire ailleurs ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Polluante, en effet. Si je ne me trompe pas, cela rejette pas mal de CO2 non ?
> Personnellement, je prfre encore rendre une rgion inhabitable pour 10, 000 ans que de dtruire presque toute la biodiversit dans 100 ans et au passage dtruire presque toute forme de vie dans les ocans.
> 
> D'ailleurs, certaines villes en Chine sont tellement habitables .
> 
> 
> Et ??
> Parce que c'est la plus grosse source d'nergie lectrique, c'est une bonne chose ??
> 
> ...


Le CO2 ne cre pas de cancers, le plutonium et le MOx si.
Quand j'allume ma chemine, la combustion cre du CO2, qui sera recycl, c'est le cycle du carbone qu'on apprend au collge. Le CO2 ne me fait rien, l'oxyde de carbone si mais ce n'est pas un gaz  SER. La bonne affaire.
Les centrales LFC comme celle 250MW de Gardanne ne dgagent que trs peu de pollution.

Les suies cr des affections pulmonaires oui, mais c'est grable. Je ne pense pas que les centrales chinoises au charbon soient aux normes antipollutions europennes... ni que la pollution soit de leur seul fait dans ce pays aussi industrialis, avec dans des villes de plusieurs millions d'habitants.

Et passer au charbon pour un pays de 60 millions d'habitants, alors que l'nergie nuclaire ne reprsente que 5% de l'nergie consomme au niveau mondial, ne va rien changer  l'effet de serre.
Il vaudrait mieux passer  des centrales charbons moins polluantes et moins chres, en plus des conomies d'nergie, cela aurait des consquences plus positives sur la sante et le climat. Tout comme le renouvellement du parc est plus efficace que que passer aux piles  combustibles ou au gpl. Non ?

Tu habites au fond de la mer, tu es poisson ? De quelle biodiversit parles tu ?
Je plonge en bouteilles, je peux t'assurer qu'entre la surpche, l'algue tueuse, les dchets plastique et les mares noires, la pollution atmosphrique est loin d'tre la pire menace pour le vie marine.

----------


## eliniel

Les solutions existent.
La solution n'est pas un mode de production d'nergie mais un mix (cognration, fours solaires, oliennes bien places, bois nergie, hydraulique, panneau solaire thermique, pompe  chaleur, chaudire  condensation)
Je crois que maintenant, EDF propose l'autoconsommation plutt que le rachat ( bas prix) des kWh.

Le dveloppement de ptrole  partir d'algue est en cours.

Pour s'en sortir il faudrait surtout changer lgrement notre mode de vie sans pour autant vivre  la bougie comme le prtendent certains. (CF: Rapport Ngawatt par exemple)
Les solutions existent dj et sont dj applicables.


Il est vrai que le C02 est un gaz polluant mais le plus gros gaz  effet de serre prsent dans l'atmosphre est... la vapeur d'eau.
Le charbon est une trs mauvaise ide d'autant plus qu'il n'est pas illimit!



De toute manire si la temprature globale de la plante augmente de deux degrs, on sera trs mal barr car le drglement srea trs important. (modification des courants marins et atmosphriques)

----------


## Neckara

Le CO2 ne cre peut-tre pas le cancer, mais d'aprs certaines tudes, il pourrait tout de mme avoir un rle.
Et le CO2 est bien plus volatile que le plutonium si je ne me trompe pas.




> Quand j'allume ma chemine, la combustion cre du CO2, qui sera recycl, c'est le cycle du carbone qu'on apprend au collge



Si tu as un centre de recyclage qui peut grer 12 tonnes de dchets, tu penses qu'il se passe quoi si tu lui donne 24 tonnes de dchets et rduits les effectifs/subventions ?
C'est pareil pour le CO2. Et replanter des arbres pour se donner bonne conscience ne suffit pas. Il parat que l'ge de l'arbre est un facteur trs important de sa capacit dabsorption du CO2. Pire, il paratrait que la mortalit des arbres augmenterait d  des concentrations en CO2 trop lev.





> Et passer au charbon pour un pays de 60 millions d'habitants, alors que l'nergie nuclaire ne reprsente que 5% de l'nergie consomme au niveau mondial, ne va rien changer  l'effet de serre.


C'est un argument pour ne rien faire et ne faire aucun effort. C'est aux autres de faire des efforts, et les autres diront exactement pareil.
Quand tu iras les critiquer, ils te diront de faire d'abord le mnage devant ta porte et tu n'auras aucune crdibilit pour parler




> Tu habites au fond de la mer, tu es poisson ?


?
En quoi le fait d'habiter ou non au fond de la mer ou d'tre poisson ferait qu'on puisse ou non s'inquiter pour la vie sous l'ocan ?
Je ne considre pas que l'tre humain soit une forme de vie suprieure aux autres, voir mme parfois le contraire vu certains spcimens de notre espce
Je ne pense pas qu'on ai lgitimit  exterminer des espces et des formes de vies juste pour notre propre confort.




> Je plonge en bouteilles, je peux t'assurer qu'entre la surpche, l'algue tueuse, les dchets plastique et les mares noires, la pollution atmosphrique est loin d'tre la pire menace pour le vie marine.


Pas tant la pollution que le rchauffement, c'est un vrai problme.

----------


## Neckara

> Les centrales LFC comme celle 250MW de Gardanne ne dgagent que trs peu de pollution.


L'article date de 2003, quels sont les rsultats depuis ? Est-ce que les promesses sont tenues ? Est-ce qu'on a russi  faire mieux ?




> Il est vrai que le C02 est un gaz polluant mais le plus gros gaz  effet de serre prsent dans l'atmosphre est... la vapeur d'eau.


Il me semble que la concentration en vapeur d'eau dans l'atmosphre a une limite, en gros un quilibre entre l'atmosphre et l'ocan.
Or, il me semble que le CO2 modifie (directement ou indirectement ?) cet quilibre permettant d'avoir plus de vapeur dans l'atmosphre.

Mais aprs il serait assez difficile de faire des prvisions du fait de l'existence d'une multitude de rtro-actions.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le CO2 ne cre peut-tre pas le cancer, mais d'aprs certaines tudes, il pourrait tout de mme avoir un rle.
> Et le CO2 est bien plus volatile que le plutonium si je ne me trompe pas.


 ::weird:: 
Et la radioactivit n'a tu personne, surtout pas  Tchernobyl et Fukushima.

----------


## plawyx

> Et la radioactivit n'a tu personne, surtout pas  Tchernobyl


tu iras dire a aux familles des pompiers qui ont t sacrifis pour couler la premire dalle de bton pour essayer de confiner la radioactivit.

----------


## Zirak

> tu iras dire a aux familles des pompiers qui ont t sacrifis pour couler la premire dalle de bton pour essayer de confiner la radioactivit.


Cela s'appelle de l'ironie...

----------


## Vincent PETIT

> Le charbon est une trs mauvaise ide d'autant plus qu'il n'est pas illimit!


Comme toutes les nergies  :;):  Mme le soleil, un jour, il va mouru !




> Pour s'en sortir il faudrait surtout changer lgrement notre mode de vie sans pour autant vivre  la bougie comme le prtendent certains


+1 !!!!!




> Il est vrai que le C02 est un gaz polluant mais le plus gros gaz  effet de serre prsent dans l'atmosphre est... la vapeur d'eau.


Si j'en crois ce lien : http://www.futura-sciences.com/magaz...fet-serre-912/ (je suis beaucoup ce site est les infos en relation avec mon ancien mtier sont trs justes, je pense qu'il en est de mme pour les autres thmatiques)

Oui la vapeur d'eau est le plus gros gaz a effet de serre mais l'activit humaine n'en crait quasiment pas, de plus cette vapeur ne reste pas longtemps dans atmosphre. Et c'est bien le CO2 que nous mettons qui contribue  l'augmentation du gaz  effet de serre (qui a moins d'effet direct mais nous le produisons en quantit)

 ::fleche::  Le problme n1 vient bien des nergies fossiles :
cognration, fours solaires, oliennes bien places, bois nergie, hydraulique, ptrole  partir d'algue, panneau solaire thermique, pompe  chaleur, chaudire  condensation

 ::fleche::  Le problme n2 est avec quelle nergie primaire allons nous russir a dvelopper a :
cognration, *fours solaires, oliennes bien places*, bois nergie,* hydraulique*, ptrole  partir d'algue, *panneau solaire thermique, pompe  chaleur*, chaudire  condensation
Le charbon ?

Vous l'avez compris, le cercle du bilan nergtique ne peut pas tre bon ! 
Tout comme un rendement ne peut pas tre suprieur  1 ! 
Donc on polluera toujours plus et le moins pire est bien le Nuclaire mme si il amne son lot d'emmerdes  ::aie::  (stockage, matire premire, danger)

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pas tant la pollution que le rchauffement, c'est un vrai problme.


Pas plus que la consommation de sel par exemple (100 morts par jour, source inserm) le chmage (20,000 par an, source inserm), les guerres nocoloniales Anglo-Americano-Francaise en Orient (plus d'un million de morts), l'amiante, la surpche, la destruction des sols par l'agriculture, les OGM (le roundup est dsormais class cancrigne).

Et pour vous, l'accident du WIPP, la mine d'enfouissement de dchet de l'Asse,  le cout de la filire nuclaires ne sont pas de vrais problmes ? 

Le rchauffement tue des coraux, fait reculer les dunes (tant mieux si cela dtruit les horreurs architecturales comme  Soulac sur mer), mais ca ne diminue pas les rcoltes. 





> L'article date de 2003, quels sont les rsultats depuis ? Est-ce que les promesses sont tenues ? Est-ce qu'on a russi  faire mieux ?


Mais monsieur vous vous prtendez ing. Donc documentez-vous au lieu de vous faire le petit soldat de nos lobbies industriels.

----------


## ddoumeche

> tu iras dire a aux familles des pompiers qui ont t sacrifis pour couler la premire dalle de bton pour essayer de confiner la radioactivit.


Tu n'as rien compris, je poussais l'autre dans ses retranchements pour montrer l'absurdit de sa position




> La solution n'est pas un mode de production d'nergie mais un mix (cognration, fours solaires, oliennes bien places, bois nergie, hydraulique, panneau solaire thermique, pompe  chaleur, chaudire  condensation).
> 
> Il est vrai que le C02 est un gaz polluant mais le plus gros gaz  effet de serre prsent dans l'atmosphre est... la vapeur d'eau.
> Le charbon est une trs mauvaise ide d'autant plus qu'il n'est pas illimit!
> 
> De toute manire si la temprature globale de la plante augmente de deux degrs, on sera trs mal barr car le drglement sera trs important. (modification des courants marins et atmosphriques)


La concentration en vapeur d'eau n'a pas augment depuis le dbut de l're industrielle (3 ), et en plus elle prcipite au bout de 10 jours.
Un des plus gros contributeur des gaz  effet de serre est le mthane produit dans les flatulences des bovins.

Il reste plus de 100 ans de rserve de charbon, c'est une des ressources non renouvelable pour lesquels on a le plus de rserves, au contraire de l'uranium.

----------


## Neckara

> Et la radioactivit n'a tu personne, surtout pas  Tchernobyl et Fukushima.


*facepalm*

Dingue d'avoir autant de mauvaise foi. On regarde les chiffres de personnes mortes dans les incendies o le charbon tait prsent ? Histoire de continuer dans la mauvaise foi.




> Pas plus que la consommation de sel par exemple (100 morts par jour, source inserm) le chmage (20,000 par an, source inserm), les guerres nocoloniales Anglo-Americano-Francaise en Orient (plus d'un million de morts), l'amiante, la surpche, la destruction des sols par l'agriculture, les OGM (le roundup est dsormais class cancrigne).


Ridicule. Vraiment.
Les chmeurs vivent sous l'ocan maintenant ?

Comment peux-t-on comparer l'extermination d'espces, de la biodiversit avec quelques morts humains ?
Et en suivant ta logique, la consommation de sel, c'est rien car il y a eu des millions de morts dans les guerres coloniales. Encore l'argument pourri de "il y a pire ailleurs" qu'on utilise pour justifier tout et n'importe quoi.




> Mais monsieur vous vous prtendez ing. Donc documentez-vous au lieu de vous faire le petit soldat de nos lobbies industriels.


Qui joue le petit soldat des lobbies industriels en promouvant le charbon et en ignorant/minimisant les effets du rchauffement climatique ?
Je me le demande.

----------


## BenoitM

> ...


Si tu n'as pas encore remarqu c'est un "clone" de deuche

----------


## Neckara

> Si tu n'as pas encore remarqu c'est un "clone" de deuche


Ben, c'est bizarre alors car il ne m'a toujours pas blacklist  ::aie:: .

----------


## el_slapper

> Si tu n'as pas encore remarqu c'est un "clone" de deuche


Rien  voir. Lui, c'est un informaticien, un vrai. Je suis en dsaccord avec lui sur  peu prs tout le reste, mais au moins, c'est un vrai professionnel.

A ce sujet, de mmoire(Jared Diamond, Effondrement, que je n'ai pas sous la main), en 2006, la terre perdait 1 hectare de terres arables _par seconde_. Un tiers par rosion, un tiers par salinisation des sols, un tiers par urbanisation. une bonne partie de l'rosion, et la quasi-totalit de la salinisation , sont lis aux perturbations climatiques engendres par l'excs d'effet de serre provoqu par l'homme. Et plus de 90% du total est provoqu, directement ou indirectement, par l'homme.

Ou diable donc est la scurit alimentaire?

----------


## Zirak

> Rien  voir. Lui, c'est un informaticien, un vrai. Je suis en dsaccord avec lui sur  peu prs tout le reste, mais au moins, c'est un vrai professionnel.


En mme temps deuche, on ne sait ni s'il bosse, ni dans quoi il bosse, ni s'il est bon ou mauvais dans ce qu'il fait donc bon, je vois pas bien le rapport.  ::D:

----------


## ddoumeche

> Si tu n'as pas encore remarqu c'est un "clone" de deuche


Si c'est le cas, vous tes un clone de Guy Verhofstadt  ::lol:: 




> Dingue d'avoir autant de mauvaise foi. On regarde les chiffres de personnes mortes dans les incendies o le charbon tait prsent ? Histoire de continuer dans la mauvaise foi.
> 
> Les chmeurs vivent sous l'ocan maintenant ?
> 
> Comment peux-t-on comparer l'extermination d'espces, de la biodiversit avec quelques morts humains ?
> Et en suivant ta logique, la consommation de sel, c'est rien car il y a eu des millions de morts dans les guerres coloniales. Encore l'argument pourri de "il y a pire ailleurs" qu'on utilise pour justifier tout et n'importe quoi.
> 
> Qui joue le petit soldat des lobbies industriels en promouvant le charbon et en ignorant/minimisant les effets du rchauffement climatique ?
> Je me le demande.


Donc votre argument, c'est de dire que la radioactivit n'a tu personne dans ces accidents ou ne devrait pas tre prise en compte. Bref, que ce sont des dommages collatraux.
Me trompe-je ?
Oui sinon on peut prendre les statistiques sur les incendies de particuliers se chauffant au charbon depuis l'antiquit : c'est dlicat, d'autant que 1/ plus personne ne le fait 2/ on parle de production lectrique, pas de chauffage des particuliers. 3/ le risque est plus l'intoxication que l'incendie.

Hlas, je constate que les centrales thermiques n'explosent pas (mais oui, elles brlent) au contraire des nuclaires  qui cela arrive (en France, on dj eu deux curs fondus, ce qui a longtemps t cach  la population et EDF n'en fait pas trop la publicit). 

C'est vous qui me parlez de poissons et du fait qu'il vaille mieux une rgion entire inhabitable qu'un ocan sans poissons...
D'ailleurs c'est la surpche, l'urbanisation et la croissance de la population humaine qui dtruisent les espces animales, pas la multiplication des gaz  effets de serre.

La question qui tait derrire cette digression, c'tait de savoir quelle tait la surmortalit lie au rchauffement climatique, de la mettre en relation avec d'autres causes, puis de comparer avec celles de diffrentes nergies.
L, je vous dirais que l'accident de Tchernobyl a fait un million de mort et l'OMS parlera de 4000. Qui ment ? les autorits ne mentent jamais (attention, c'est un pige) et les associations de citoyens ne servent  rien.


Vous aurez du mal  faire croire qu'il existe un lobby des centrales  charbon en France, surtout aprs qu'EDF ait russi a quasiment toute les fermer pour placer son EPR. Non, je suis simplement l'argumentaire des antinuclaires (les vrais, pas ceux d'EELV hein) que je trouve pleinement sens.
Evidement comme ces personnes ne sont jamais invits sur les ondes sauf sur FR3, leur discours dnote et on a vite fait de les classer comme extrmistes.
Sinon, avez-vous regard les LFC ?

PS : mes chiffres datent, la part du nuclaire est en chute libre et est passe  2% de la production mondiale d'lectricit. C'est donc effectivement une nergie en dclin comme on le prvoyait il y a 15 ans.




> Rien  voir. Lui, c'est un informaticien, un vrai. Je suis en dsaccord avec lui sur  peu prs tout le reste, mais au moins, c'est un vrai professionnel.
> 
> A ce sujet, de mmoire(Jared Diamond, Effondrement, que je n'ai pas sous la main), en 2006, la terre perdait 1 hectare de terres arables _par seconde_. Un tiers par rosion, un tiers par salinisation des sols, un tiers par urbanisation. une bonne partie de l'rosion, et la quasi-totalit de la salinisation , sont lis aux perturbations climatiques engendres par l'excs d'effet de serre provoqu par l'homme. Et plus de 90% du total est provoqu, directement ou indirectement, par l'homme.
> 
> Ou diable donc est la scurit alimentaire?


Merci. Mais que voulez-vous, nul n'est prophte en son pays.
Voila qui nous promet des lendemain qui chantent si on veut nourrir autant de monde. L'avenir est dans le jardinage, comme nous le montre si bien Matt Daemon dans _seul sur Mars_

----------


## Jipt

Tiens, rions un peu avec ce sujet brlant

on apprend que la Belgique voudrait remettre en prod' deux vieux racteurs tout pourraves et pleins de fissures qui ne demandent qu' nous pter  la gueule...

une source

Y a une ptition qui tourne, chez avaaz.

----------


## Neckara

> Donc votre argument, c'est de dire que la radioactivit n'a tu personne dans ces accidents


Je n'affirme pas cela.




> ou ne devrait pas tre prise en compte.


Je n'affirme pas non plus cela. Mais encore faut-il savoir comment les prendre en compte et prendre du recul face  ces accidents.
Est-ce un risque intrinsque au nuclaire, ou ces accidents sont-ils lis  une faute professionnelle/incomptence, non-respect des rglementations en vigueur, etc ?




> C'est vous qui me parlez de poissons et du fait qu'il vaille mieux une rgion entire inhabitable qu'un ocan sans poissons...


Et c'est vous qui me rpondez avec des chmeurs aquatiques.




> D'ailleurs c'est la surpche, l'urbanisation et la croissance de la population humaine qui dtruisent les espces animales, pas la multiplication des gaz  effets de serre.


Une lgre variation de temprature a de grandes consquences et produit dj des effets menaant certaines espces animales.
La surpche et lurbanisation n'ont pas l'exclusivit de la destruction d'espces.




> La question qui tait derrire cette digression, c'tait de savoir quelle tait la surmortalit lie au rchauffement climatique, et de mettre en relation avec d'autres causes de surmortalit. Et aprs de comparer avec la surmortalit de diffrentes nergies.


Pourtant, j'ai bien dit : "Personnellement, je prfre encore rendre une rgion inhabitable pour  10, 000 ans que de dtruire presque toute la biodiversit dans 100 ans  et au passage dtruire presque toute forme de vie dans les ocans.".

Donc  moins que tu considres que l'humanit constitue l'ensemble de la biodiversit et des formes de vies dans les ocans





> Vous aurez du mal  faire croire qu'il existe un lobby des centrales  charbon en France, surtout aprs qu'EDF ait russi a quasiment toute les fermer pour placer son EPR.


Qu'est-ce qui empcherait un prestataire d'un pays voisin de faire pression pour faire importer ses centrales  charbon ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ben, c'est bizarre alors car il ne m'a toujours pas blacklist .


Non, moi je parle avec tout le monde mme si Mingolito me porte sur les nerfs.

Sachant que nous avons eu trois accidents nuclaires graves espacs chacun de + ou - 20 ans, alors oui c'est intrinsque. Savez-vous que nous avons faillit avoir un scnario proche de Fukushima  la centrale de Blaye.
Oui tout  fait d'accord, ce sont des cas exceptionnels, des accidents. Mais les accidents arrivent, & on ne peut pas s'en laver les mains en disant "hors cas d'utilisation normale". Tout n'est pas prvisible, le matriel s'use ou souffre de malfaons (la cuve de l'EPR n'est pas du tout aux normes...), aucun systme n'est fiable  100%. Et mme si ce sont des erreurs humaines, vous ne pouvez pas retirer l'homme du circuit, donc du systme.


Voyons, la disparition des baleines et des requins ne doit rien au rchauffement climatique. Les coraux mort, ok, j'en ai vu.

C'est mconnaitre la nature de la contamination radioactive : elle rend toute vie sur terre impossible, alors que je ne vois pas en quoi le rchauffement climatique empchera la vie de se poursuivre. (En fait c'est plus complexe que a, la vie s'adaptera mais on ne sait pas comment). Personnellement je pense que l'espce humaine risque de s'teindre mais ce n'est qu'un point de vue personnel.

Je ne suis pas sur d'avoir compris le sens de la question, mais :
La plupart des pays voisins ont des centrales  fioul ou charbon, leur parc nuclaire est dans un trs mauvais tat (il y a plusieurs quivalents de Fenseinhem) et je ne parle pas des dchets.
Je ne vois pas - politiquement parlant - comment la France va rouvrir une filire charbon. Peut-tre aprs la faillite d'Areva + EDF ? nous y allons obligatoirement mais il faut tre patient.

----------


## Neckara

> Sachant que nous avons eu trois accidents nuclaires graves espacs chacun de + ou - 20 ans, alors oui c'est intrinsque.


Non, tu ne peux pas en conclure  partir de ces lments.





> Savez-vous que nous avons faillit avoir un scnario proche de Fukushima  la centrale de Blaye.


"faillit", a veut dire quoi ?




> Un citoyen ne peut pas accepter que l'on discute de probabilit quand les consquences d'un sinistre sont  ce point irrversibles.


*facepalm* l'imbcile incomptent. Rien  ajouter de plus, la gestion de risque, a ne s'invente pas.

Quel est la probabilit qu'un matin en me levant je dtruise l'univers ?
J'espre que vous ne me tuerez pas en prvention  ::aie:: .




> Mais les accidents arrivent, & on ne peut pas s'en laver les mains en disant "hors cas d'utilisation normale". Tout n'est pas prvisible, le matriel s'use ou souffre de malfaons (la cuve de l'EPR n'est pas du tout aux normes...), aucun systme n'est fiable  100%. Et mme si ce sont des erreurs humaines, vous ne pouvez pas retirer l'homme du circuit, donc du systme.


Et quel en est la probabilit ?




> Voyons, la disparition des baleines et des requins ne doit rien au rchauffement climatique.


Parce qu'il n'y a que cela dans l'ocan et qu'eux qui disparaissent petit  petit.




> C'est mconnaitre la nature de la contamination radioactive : elle rend toute vie sur terre impossible


Certaines formes de vies sont trs rsistantes.

Il me semble qu'au niveau des plantes et des organismes unicellulaires, certaines arrivent plus ou moins  s'adapter. Ensuite, la contamination va toucher une zone gographique, pas l'ensemble de la plante. Je vois aussi trs mal toutes les centrales nuclaires sauter du jour au lendemain en mme temps.




> alors que je ne vois pas en quoi le rchauffement climatique empchera la vie de se poursuivre. (En fait c'est plus complexe que a, la vie s'adaptera mais on ne sait pas comment).


Tu vas juste provoquer une extinction de masse, mais bon, c'est pas grand chose




> Personnellement je pense que l'espce humaine risque de s'teindre mais ce n'est qu'un point de vue personnel.


L'tre humain n'est pas le centre de l'univers ni l'objectif ultime du monde.




> Je ne vois pas - politiquement parlant - comment la France va rouvrir une filire charbon. Peut-tre aprs la faillite d'Areva + EDF ? nous y allons obligatoirement mais il faut tre patient.


Je sais pas, peut-tre avec une forte pression d'anti-nuclaire qui prnent le charbon et un peu d'vnements favorables.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Non, tu ne peux pas en conclure  partir de ces lments.


Certes, on peut attendre le prochain accident grave et voir si l'cart type est plutt de 10, 15 ou de 20 ans. S'il se produit en France, ce qui est probable vu que s'y trouve le plus gros parc mondial. S'il sera du au crash d'un avion suicide de Daech, d'une tempte exceptionnelle, d'un mtorite, d'une invasion martienne ou simplement d'un dfaut de conception, sur Flamamville ou autre. 
Etant situ  Caen, o j'envisage de m'installer galement, vous serez presque aux premires loges. A la terrasse du caf du port devant nos cafs et nos pilules d'iode, face  la colre rugissante du coeur en fusion, me soutiendrez-vous alors toujours que c'est une nergie d'avenir ?

Pour Blaye, il n'est pas interdis pas de lire l'article.

La probabilit est donc faible mais non nulle. Mme si la gestion du risque est une science exacte.

Mais trves de balivernes, passez moi donc un lien vers cette tude affirmant que cette "menace fantoche" va nous faire disparaitre. J'adore la science fiction et pensais plutt que c'tait l'puisement des ressources couple  l'utilisation massive de pesticides, ou la guerre nuclaire, qui nous feraient la peau. Comme vous voyez, je suis trs vieux jeu.




> Tiens, rions un peu avec ce sujet brlant
> 
> on apprend que la Belgique voudrait remettre en prod' deux vieux racteurs tout pourraves et pleins de fissures qui ne demandent qu' nous pter  la gueule...
> 
> une source
> 
> Y a une ptition qui tourne, chez avaaz.


Brlant, le terme est bien choisi.
Si cela peut vous rassurer mais cela ne devrait pas, il y a des fissures dans toutes les cuves, sachant de plus que les radiations rendent le mtal cassant comme du verre. C'est d'autant plus dlicat de savoir que certaines parties du systme sont inaccessibles mme avec des robots (dont les composants brulent en plus  cause des rayonnements).

----------


## Neckara

> Certes, on peut attendre le prochain accident grave et voir si l'cart type est plutt de 10, 15 ou de 20 ans.


*facepalm*.

Commence dj par prendre un bon protocole d'tude au lieu de balancer n'importe quoi
Ce n'est pas la frquence qui fait qu'une chose est intrinsque ou non




> A la terrasse du caf du port devant nos cafs et nos pilules d'iode, face  la colre rugissante du coeur en fusion, me soutiendrez-vous alors toujours que c'est une nergie d'avenir ?


Tiens, on tombe dans la dmagogie ?

Et quand on aura coup tous les arbres de la plante, qu'on aura dtruit toute vie dans les ocans et qu'on mourra progressivement faute d'oxygne, me soutiendra-tu alors que c'est la solution face au nuclaire ? On peut jouer longtemps  ce jeu l.




> Pour Blaye, il n'est pas t'interdis pas de lire l'article.


J'ai lu la moiti de ton premier article, j'en ai tir pratiquement aucune informations. Je n'ai non plus pas que cela  faire, j'ai aussi d'autres occupations et des choses bien plus passionnantes  lire. Si tu veux vraiment mettre l'accent sur certains points, cites-en des passages.




> Mais trves de balivernes, passez moi donc un lien vers cette tude affirmant que cette "menace fantoche" va nous faire disparaitre.


 quoi cela servirait-il de te donner un lien vers une tude alors que tu n'es mme pas capable de lire nos propos ?
Qui a dit que l'espce humaine serait radique ?

----------


## Jipt

> [...]  il y a des fissures dans toutes les cuves, sachant de plus que les radiations rendent le mtal cassant comme du verre. C'est d'autant plus dlicat de savoir que *certaines parties* du systme* sont inaccessibles* mme avec des robots (dont les composants brlent en plus  cause des rayonnements).


Rh, mais t'avais besoin de dire a ? Tu m'as gch la fin de soire  ::evilred:: 

Plus qu' prier que a tienne le coup, tout en sachant trs bien qu'un machin qui a commenc  se fissurer ne peut que continuer, la fissure allant en s'amplifiant, en gnral -- comme la fonte de la banquise, quoi, qui va fondre de plus en plus et de plus en plus vite...

On est propres, on est propres...

Et comme je dis toujours, on se retrouvera  se finir  coups de massue au fond de cavernes humides pendant que des loups affams hurlent autour dans la nuit noire et glace...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Rh, mais t'avais besoin de dire a ? Tu m'as gch la fin de soire 
> 
> Plus qu' prier que a tienne le coup, tout en sachant trs bien qu'un machin qui a commenc  se fissurer ne peut que continuer, la fissure allant en s'amplifiant, en gnral -- comme la fonte de la banquise, quoi, qui va fondre de plus en plus et de plus en plus vite...
> 
> On est propres, on est propres...
> 
> Et comme je dis toujours, on se retrouvera  se finir  coups de massue au fond de cavernes humides pendant que des loups affams hurlent autour dans la nuit noire et glace...


Dsol, et encore tu ne vois qu'un tout petit bout de l'icerberg.

----------


## Zirak

> sachant trs bien qu'un machin qui a commenc  se fissurer ne peut que continuer, la fissure allant en s'amplifiant, en gnral -- *comme la fonte de la banquise, quoi, qui va fondre de plus en plus et de plus en plus vite...*


Oui enfin au ple Nord seulement, dans le ple Sud, c'est l'inverse, il y a de plus en plus de glace depuis plusieurs annes.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Oui enfin au ple Nord seulement, dans le ple Sud, c'est l'inverse, il y a de plus en plus de glace depuis plusieurs annes.


Et le ple nord continuera de fondre uniquement si la fonte des glaces est lie  un phnomne climatique et pas  des phnomnes mtorologiques

----------


## Jipt

> Oui enfin au ple Nord seulement, dans le ple Sud, c'est l'inverse, il y a de plus en plus de glace depuis plusieurs annes.


Euh, t'es sr de ton coup, l ?

Pas le temps de faire des recherches plus pointues, donc tout ce que je peux citer c'est Wipidpia, et a n'a pas l'air d'accord avec toi :

1- 


> Entre 1995 et 2001, la barrire de glace de Larsen a perdu 2 500 km de superficie. Dans la priode de 35 jours dmarrant le 31 janvier 2002, environ 3 250 km de la superficie de la barrire se sont dsagrgs. La barrire de glace est maintenant  40 % de la taille minimum qu'elle avait prcdemment. Les tudes rcentes par le British Antarctic Survey prvoient une dislocation potentielle de la barrire de glace de George VI, due aux courants ocaniques chauds rsultant du rchauffement climatique.


source

2-  


> L'acclration considrable de la fonte des glaces dans la mer d'Amundsen a peut-tre fait doubler ce chiffre pour 2006.


source

Place aux spcialistes...

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Tiens, rions un peu avec ce sujet brlant
> 
> on apprend que la Belgique voudrait remettre en prod' deux vieux racteurs tout pourraves et pleins de fissures qui ne demandent qu' nous pter  la gueule...


D'ailleurs, pour reprendre le titre d'escroquerie, il me semble qu'une partie de notre facture d'lectricit tait rserve pour le dmantlement des centrales et, me semble-t-il, la construction de nouvelles. Rsultat des courses? Il semblerait que la rhabilitation de celles-ci soit plus bnfique moins coteux  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Euh, t'es sr de ton coup, l ?
> 
> Pas le temps de faire des recherches plus pointues, donc tout ce que je peux citer c'est Wipidpia, et a n'a pas l'air d'accord avec toi :
> 
> 1- 
> source
> 
> 2-  
> source
> ...


Je n'ai pas le temps de retrouv le rapport de la NASA directement (rapport publi au moins d'Octobre), mais quelques articles tout de mme :

http://www.agoravox.fr/actualites/en...paissit-163097

http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/articl...1102_3244.html

https://francais.rt.com/internationa...rctique-climat

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/plane...-la-fonte.html


Aprs comme stipul dans les articles, ce n'est pas une "bonne nouvelle" pour autant, si les problmes climatiques continuent d'augmenter, la "perte" dpassera le "gain" actuel.

----------


## Linkin

De ce que j'ai compris, la banquise augmente mais la calotte fond. On gagne en superficie ce que l'on perd en hauteur.

----------


## Zirak

> De ce que j'ai compris, la banquise augmente mais la calotte fond. On gagne en superficie ce que l'on perd en hauteur.


Bah oui et non, car la banquise elle-mme s'paissit galement, mais sinon oui, c'est bien la banquise qui augmente, pas la calotte recouvrant les terres.

----------


## Grogro

> Sachant qu'il me semble que depuis quelques temps dj, EDF rachte bien moins cher qu'avant le courant, ce n'est donc limite dj plus rentable de faire du renouvelable juste  cause du rachat potentiel. 
> 
> Aprs le nuclaire, cela se base aussi sur une ressource limite (mme si on aura de quoi durer plus loin que le ptrole), on fera comment quand on n'aura plus d'uranium / plutonium ?


J'espre qu'on se lancera dans le thorium bien avant. Mais la France grce  la sagesse de nos chers narques est en train de laisser passer le coche  cause de cette connerie d'EPR. 

Le problme c'est qu'on est partis pour se lancer dans des conneries pires encore avec la IVme gnration. Et ITER se fait aussi largement dpasser en ce qui concerne la fusion.

----------


## Mingolito

> J'espre qu'on se lancera dans le thorium bien avant. Mais la France grce  la sagesse de nos chers narques est en train de laisser passer le coche  cause de cette connerie d'EPR. 
> 
> Le problme c'est qu'on est partis pour se lancer dans des conneries pires encore avec la IVme gnration. Et ITER se fait aussi largement dpasser en ce qui concerne la fusion.


Le Thorium ? et en quoi a serais mieux que l'uranium ? qui est largement en surabondance sur le march tant donn que le nuclaire est pass de mode. Dj les racteurs au plutonium a sert  rien c'est dangereux et hors de prix, pourquoi voudrais tu faire des racteurs  Thorium qui est une substance mille fois pire que le plutonium, je rappelle pour mmoire que sa demi-vie est environ trois fois l'ge de la Terre, 1,4051010 annes, donc tu peux imaginer le cout du stockage des dchets sur la dure, si on prends en compte le cout du stockage des dchets  a ferais un cout d'nergie genre 10000 fois plus couteux que l'uranium, sans compter que le racteur  Thorium existe pas et que personne travaille dessus...

Pourquoi pas un racteur  anti matire pendant que tu y es ? ou encore une olienne  proton  installer dans un trou noir ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)une olienne  proton  installer dans un trou noir ?


a doit envoyer du pat, dis-donc, au niveau energtique...

----------


## Grogro

Putain, vous avez des champions ici.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Grogro

Voil qui va encore t'apporter de l'eau au moulin mon cher Mingolito : http://www.lesechos.fr/industrie-ser...va-1219029.php

PS : il y a des messages qui sautent  la modration ? Parce que je n'ai pas la moindre ide de ce  quoi mon message du 23/02/2016 fait rfrence !

----------


## Zirak

> PS : il y a des messages qui sautent  la modration ? Parce que je n'ai pas la moindre ide de ce  quoi mon message du 23/02/2016 fait rfrence !


Alors oui cela peut arriver.

Ou c'est que l'utilisateur en question a t suspendu / banni. 

(Il me semble qu'il s'agissait de secuexpert ou un truc du genre comme pseudo).

----------


## ddoumeche

> J'espre qu'on se lancera dans le thorium bien avant. Mais la France grce  la sagesse de nos chers narques est en train de laisser passer le coche  cause de cette connerie d'EPR. 
> 
> Le problme c'est qu'on est partis pour se lancer dans des conneries pires encore avec la IVme gnration. Et ITER se fait aussi largement dpasser en ce qui concerne la fusion.


Les narques n'ont rien  voir avec le nuclaire, c'est une chasse garde des X-Mines.
En ce qui concerne le thorium, on n'y est pas encore. L'avenir est plutt aux z-machines ou  la machine  fusion, voir les confrences de notre ufologue national Jean Pierre Petit sur le sujet.
En tout cas, les amricains se sont retirs d'ITER, et ce n'est pas bon signe quand on sait que ce pays a tout invent dans le domaine du nuclaire  ::roll:: 

PS : merci pour le lien sur Areva. Le 100% qualit n'a jamais exist dans le nuclaire, ce qui est d'ailleurs impossible dans un systme compltement opaque. Je pense que 400 pices dfectueuses sur 10,000 c'est mieux que ce ne fut. Mme si cela touche la cuve du racteur, ce qui dans le pire des cas va retarder encore le chantier de plusieurs annes.

Quel suspense, on se croirait dans le feuilleton des hlices du CdG, qu'on a du faire faire aux Zusa.

----------


## Mingolito

Pourquoi aller chercher le "thorium" ? et pourquoi pas les racteurs  anti matire ou les voiles solaires spatiales ?  ::lol:: 

Il y  pas de pnurie d'uranium, donc a sert  rien de faire des EPR dangereux et hors de prix, et en sus la France produit trop d'lectricit et comme il y en  trop en Europe le prix baisse, par contre le prix de production du nuclaire est hors de prix si on prends en compte tous les vrais couts (dchets, accidents potentiels, dmontages, ...), d'ou le dficit abyssal d'EDF et c'est que le dbut...

Il suffit de maintenir les centrales actuelle, sauf les plus vieilles, et d'encourager les conomie d'nergie, et de dvelopper le solaire et les oliennes. Ca ne se fait pas vite en France parce que les opportunits de corruption et d'escroqueries sont moindre dans les conomies d'nergie, le solaire et les oliennes que dans le nuclaire avec Arva ou les politiques ont vol des milliards et donc creus  un dficit abyssal  payer par vous... La solution existe, et elle fonctionne dans d'autres pays, mais les politiques ne peuvent pas voler des milliards  de petits artisans ou  des PME sur les conomies d'nergie, le solaires, ou l'olien alors qu'ils peuvent ponctionner des milliards en dtournement de fonds  Areva, alors que pendant ce temps Arva achete des mines sans uranium et installe dans les centrales et les EPR des pices dfectueuses...  et construit un EPR qui n'est ni plus ni moins que la mme chose qu'un Superphoenix, projet abandonn car trop couteux et trop dangereux  mettre en production, encore des milliards jets par les fentres qui seront rembours avec vos impts et votre note d'lectricit.

 ::fleche::  Areva, les dessous d'un scandale d'un Etat totalement corompu
 ::fleche::  Nuclaire : Fermer les centrales en fin de vie coterait 250 milliards selon Bruxelles
 ::fleche::  La production dnergie olienne mondiale a dpass le nuclaire pour la toute premire fois
 ::fleche::  Nuclaire et cours des comptes : La France est condamne  la ruine

----------


## ddoumeche

Deux remarques :
- EPR n'est pas un Superphnix, il n'y a pas de refroissement primaire par un liquide ultra dangereux comme du sodium liquide (on ne sait pas teindre un incendie de sodium) ou du lithium (comme les sous marins de classe Alfa dont on pouvait pas arrter les racteurs). Mais c'est bien plus cher, alors mme qu' SuperPhnix on a loup une tape, et construit de suite un gros racteur.

- On n'a que 50 ans de ressource d'uranium devant nous si on prend en compte les mines exploites. 

En ce qui concerne Areva, il suffit de dclarer la faillite frauduleuse et de mettre donc son directeur prsent et pass en prison pour 5 ans et 75,000 euros d'amende, ainsi que le conjoint de la directrice qui a visiblement eu vent de l'affaire.

----------


## Grogro

> Ca ne se fait pas vite en France parce que les opportunits de corruption et d'escroqueries sont moindre dans les conomies d'nergie, le solaire et les oliennes que dans le nuclaire avec Arva ou les politiques ont vol des milliards et donc creus  un dficit abyssal  payer par vous...


J'ai parcouru rapidement les trois pages du topic. Les mecs z'tiez en forme en matire de trolling ce jour l, c'tait un trolldi ou quoi ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mingolito

> Deux remarques :
> - EPR n'est pas un Superphnix, il n'y a pas de refroissement primaire par un liquide ultra dangereux comme du sodium liquide (on ne sait pas teindre un incendie de sodium) ou du lithium (comme les sous marins de classe Alfa dont on pouvait pas arrter les racteurs). Mais c'est bien plus cher, alors mme qu' SuperPhnix on a loup une tape, et construit de suite un gros racteur.


Evidement que techniquement ca n'est pas exactement la mme chose, mais dans les grandes lignes c'est pareil : un trucs dangereux, qui  multipli par 10 sont budget de dpart et qui va donc produire une lectricit 10 fois plus cher que par n'importe quel autre moyen si on prends en compte tous les vrais  couts,  et cette horreur construite avec des pices dfectueuses est un Tchernobyl en puissance qui risque de dtruire un de ces jours au minimum l'Europe et au mieux la plante.





> Deux remarques :
> - On n'a que 50 ans de ressource d'uranium devant nous si on prend en compte les mines exploites.


Ca sera comme pour le ptrole, dans 50 ans ils auront trouv de quoi faire encore 50 ans de plus d'uranium avec les nouvelles dcouvertes et amlioration des technologies. De plus si le nuclaire passe de mode la production sera bien suprieure  la demande ce qui allongera encore largement ce dlais, probablement  200 ans en ralit.
Tu crois que en 50 ou en 100 ans on  pas le temps de construire quelques centrales solaires, quelques olienne, des piles  combustibles pour le stockage, et diviser la consommation d'nergie par 5 (ce qui est vers quoi on arrive quand on utilise les nouvelles techniques)....

----------


## Mingolito

> J'ai parcouru rapidement les trois pages du topic. Les mecs z'tiez en forme en matire de trolling ce jour l, c'tait un trolldi ou quoi ?


Si tu parles de a : Areva, les dessous d'un scandale d'un Etat totalement corompu il y  eu un reportage sur une chaine publique qui  dmont tous le montage, y compris l'intervention de Patrick Balkany c'est dire si a pue  ::ptdr:: 
Tous le contraire d'un troll, un simple vol massif en bande organis, une escroquerie d'tat de la pire espce.
Logiquement c'est 20 ans de prison pour tous les protagonistes, mais on  dirais qu'en France tous les politiques et amis des politiques sont immuniss  ::calim2::  .

----------


## psychadelic

> Si je ne me trompe pas, l'nergie rcolte par ces panneaux (chez le particulier) est distribue sur le rseau EDF contre rmunration. Aprs j'ai vu a il y a quelques annes dj, a a peut tre chang depuis !


Pas vraiment.
Le photovoltaque chez les particuliers ne produit pas du 220v alternatif directement utilisable, sauf certaines installations beaucoup plus coteuses.
EDF s'en sert pour quilibrer les charges sur ses lignes, sinon cette nergie est jete.
Bon quilibrer les charges des lignes dapprovisionnement, c'est quand mme tres utile.

L'autre pb du Photovoltaque c'est que les panneaux de premire gnration ont un dure de vie limite (dans les 8 ans?)
Donc pour un particulier, l'opration n'est pas forcment rentable.

Je ne sais plus dans quelle rgion du Nord de l'Europe ils ont mis au point un systme participatif : l'nergie provenant en grande partie d'oliennes, et leur production d'nergie tant par nature alatoire, ils ont mis la tarification de cette nergie en temps rel sur un site internet. 
Grosso modo avant de brancher un appareil on regarde quel est le tarif, s'il est bas on peut lancer une machine  laver ou recharger son smartphone, sinon, s'il n'y a pas d'urgence on attends un peu ou on regarde la mto pour les prvisions de vents.
La population joue le jeu, et tout le monde semble y gagner.





> Actuellement, pour produire de l'nergie  suffisamment grande chelle, on a (liste non-exhaustive, merci de complter si vous connaissez autre chose) :  /../
> D'autres ides ?


Oui, on commence  tester avec succs l'nergie Hydrolienne
http://www.ecosources.info/actualite...rge-de-paimpol
http://www.ecosources.info/dossiers/...ne_sous-marine

Il y aussi une hydrolienne utilise  Ouessant et qui fourni entre 5 et 15% des besoins nergtiques de lle, mais qui est volontairement bride car c'est une sorte de test (si j'ai bien compris)

Sinon sincrement, vous trouvez que stocker des dchets nuclaires pendant 100.000 ans (minimum) soit quelque chose de raliste ???

Sachant:
1) qu'aucune civilisation humaine sur terre n'a jamais dpass 7.000 ans, et j'ai un gros doute sur la prennit de notre civilisation actuelle et mondialise (j'ai pas d'autre nom  proposer)
2) aucun sous sol terrestre ne peut garantir une telle stabilit gologique pour une dure aussi grande

C'est pas que je sois particulirement contre le nuclaire (je regarde avec intrt les recherches en fusion atomique ex: ITER) mais j'ai le sentiment que l'utilisation des centrales nuclaires actuelles et leur cots non matrisables me semblent tre des choix irraisonnables et fatals.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pas vraiment.
> Le photovoltaque chez les particuliers ne produit pas du 220v alternatif directement utilisable, sauf certaines installations beaucoup plus coteuses.
> EDF s'en sert pour quilibrer les charges sur ses lignes, sinon cette nergie est jete.
> Bon quilibrer les charges des lignes dapprovisionnement, c'est quand mme tres utile.


Et pendant que l'on occupe les particuliers avec des panneaux qu'on jettera dans 10 ans en se disant que la PV est dcidment une mauvaise ide, heureusement qu'on a l'EPR mme si cela coute cher, l'Allemagne met en production plus de 2GW de photovoltaque dans des parcs.





> C'est pas que je sois particulirement contre le nuclaire (je regarde avec intrt les recherches en fusion atomique ex: ITER) mais j'ai le sentiment que l'utilisation des centrales nuclaires actuelles et leur cots non matrisables me semblent tre des choix irraisonnables et fatals.


Surtout fatals.




> Ca sera comme pour le ptrole, dans 50 ans ils auront trouv de quoi faire encore 50 ans de plus d'uranium avec les nouvelles dcouvertes et amlioration des technologies. De plus si le nuclaire passe de mode la production sera bien suprieur  la demande ce qui allongera encore largement ce dlais, probablement  200 ans en ralit.
> Tu crois que en 50 ou en 100 ans on  pas le temps de construire quelque centrales solaires, quelques olienne, des piles  combustibles pour le stockage, et diviser la consommation d'nergie par 5 (ce qui est vers quoi on arrive quand on utilise les nouvelles techniques)....


Qu'EPR soit dangereux je ne pense pas spcialement vu que tout est quadrupl. Le vrai risque d'EPR, c'est qu'il soit trop couteux pour qu'on construise autre chose et donc qu'on reste avec nos centrales nuclaires pourrissantes. 
Sinon il y a charbon propre aussi, c'est ce qu'il y a de plus efficace.

----------


## Mingolito

> Et pendant que l'on occupe les particuliers avec des panneaux qu'on jettera dans 10 ans en se disant que la PV est dcidment une mauvaise ide, heureusement qu'on a l'EPR mme si cela coute cher, l'Allemagne met en production plus de 2GW de photovoltaque dans des parcs.


Je pense que le photovoltaque n'est pas le fond du problme. Le photovoltaque est un plus mais pas le principal.
Le fonds du problme c'est d'avoir encourag les gens  passer au tout lectrique, car en passant au tout lectrique il y  une dperdition norme d'nergie (plus de 70%) par rapport aux nergies de base.
Tu prends un logement tout lectrique, et tu lui applique les derniers traitements colo :
- vrai isolation
- panneau solaire eau - eau chaude et option chauffage si assez grand et bien expos, et suivant situation gographique.
- vmc double flux
- chaudire bois, granule bois, ou au pire gaz (a reste moins cher que lectricit, et tu as pas la dperdition de transformation et transport de 70% sur l'lectricit).

Rsultat des courses consommation lectrique divise par plus de 5, donc si on faisant cela partout nulle besoin de couvrir la France de centrales nuclaires comme c'est le cas actuellement, et encore moins besoin de gaspiller des dizaines de milliards pour construire cet EPR couteux et dangereux qui sert  rien,  part prparer un Tchernobyl super gant pour les gnrations futures (on parle la de rendre inhabitable au minimum toute lEurope).

----------


## ddoumeche

Chaudire bois... au moins il n'y a pas de chimie rapporte (colles et autres saloperies). Quand au gaz, on est sur de rien sur les prix et on ne peut pas faire cuire ses saucisses dans la chaudire.

Ce passage au tout lectrique n'est absolument pas une erreur, mais une stratgie dlibrment planifi par EDF a l'poque pour gagner le "march" face  Suez/GDF et aux autres sources d'nergies.
Evidemment aujourd'hui comme hier, personne n'osait mettre en cause ce choix et les dbats presque sereins sur le sujet que l'on a aujourd'hui taient inconcevable.
Mais le rgime de terreur est toujours au coin de la rue, et certains petits "ingnieurs" seraient toujours prt  vous tuer par fanatisme scientiste. 

Passer tout en logement cologique a ses limites et demande un certain temps. La demande continue de croitre au rythme de l'accroissement de population et de la monte du niveau de vie (avec tous les besoins artificiellement cres pour faire vivre les corens et occuper l'esprit des gens), donc diviser par 2 ce serait dj extraordinaire.

----------


## psychadelic

> Chaudire bois... au moins il n'y a pas de chimie rapporte (colles et autres saloperies). Quand au gaz, on est sur de rien sur les prix et on ne peut pas faire cuire ses saucisses dans la chaudire.


 :8O: 
A bon, on peut faire cuire des saucisses dans une Chaudire   bois ?
Ou on ne peut pas cuire des saucisses en utilisant le gaz ?

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Passer tout en logement cologique a ses limites et demande un certain temps. La demande continue de croitre au rythme de l'accroissement de population et de la monte du niveau de vie (avec tous les besoins artificiellement cres pour faire vivre les corens et occuper l'esprit des gens), donc diviser par 2 ce serait dj extraordinaire.


Les logements cologiques, pourquoi pas.. Je suis plutt du genre pour le nuclaire, mais le cas du logement mrite rflexion : le 220v alternatif vendu par EDF est-il ncessaire pour tous les quipements mnagers? Il semblerait que non. 

Reste  savoir quel proportion de la consommation nationale d'lectricit est ddie aux mnages?

----------


## ddoumeche

> A bon, on peut faire cuire des saucisses dans une Chaudire   bois ?
> Ou on ne peut pas cuire des saucisses en utilisant le gaz ?


Dans un pole  bois (tiens, un mot  accent circonflexe), ou dans un insert. Oui, tu peux utiliser quantit d'autres mthodes, mais cela n'a pas le mme got...




> Les logements cologiques, pourquoi pas.. Je suis plutt du genre pour le nuclaire, mais le cas du logement mrite rflexion : le 220v alternatif vendu par EDF est-il ncessaire pour tous les quipements mnagers? Il semblerait que non. 
> 
> Reste  savoir quel proportion de la consommation nationale d'lectricit est ddie aux mnages?


La part de l'lectrique dans l'nergie est de 42% de mmoire, celle des mnages de 30%, et celles des renouvellables de 7% (la filire bois nergie produisant 40% de ceux ci).
Autrement dit, mme dans le pays le plus nuclaris, le nuclaire n'est pas vital.

----------


## Grogro

En parlant de milliards d'argent public dtourns dans les poches du lobby du nuclaire, voil 18 milliards de livres que le gouvernement britannique semble prt  jeter par la fentre : https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...t-for-20-years

Rappelons que l'EPR n'est toujours pas livr et est en train de couler EDF. Autant dire qu'on va rajouter quelques milliards de dette supplmentaire  rembourser par le contribuable.

----------


## psychadelic

> Rappelons que l'EPR n'est toujours pas livr et est en train de couler EDF. Autant dire qu'on va rajouter quelques milliards de dette supplmentaire  rembourser par le contribuable.


Ben, ne serait-ce justement le but poursuivit par les Anglais : faire disparatre EDF...  ::?:    ??

----------


## Grogro

La France, encore et toujours pieds et poings lis par des dcisions politiques prises dans les annes 70 : http://www.francetvinfo.fr/meteo/ino...e_2023215.html

----------


## halaster08

> Problme : ds qu'il fait froid, la consommation lectrique grimpe, parfois trs vite, surtout entre 17h et 19h, quand les Franais rentrent du travail. tant donn qu'un racteur nuclaire ne s'allume pas en deux heures, notre production a du mal  grer ces pointes de consommation...


Si c'est tout les jours a la mme heure pourquoi ne pas l'allumer avant en prvision du pic de consomation?

----------


## TallyHo

Parce que tu ne dmarres pas une centrale en 2 mns et que l'lectricit se rgule en "temps rel".

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> Parce que tu ne dmarres pas une centrale en 2 mns et que *l'lectricit se rgule en "temps rel".*


Depuis que j'ai l'ge de rflchir, a m'a toujours intrigu, cette notion : par principe, la quantit de consommation lectrique est totalement alatoire (j'allume quand je vais pisser, et on ne va pas tous pisser en mme temps pendant le mme laps de temps), donc au temps (bni ?) des barrages les chutes d'eau alimentaient des turbines qui entranaient des alternateurs qui fabriquaient ce qu'il faut, que toute la France aille pisser en mme temps ou pas.
Et a n'a jamais empch ce principe de fonctionner.

Pourquoi essaye-t-on de nous vendre une autre salade, maintenant ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ben, ne serait-ce justement le but poursuivit par les Anglais : faire disparatre EDF...    ??


Le plus gros producteur britannique est EDF qui a racht British Energy et ses 15 racteurs nuclaires, ainsi que quelques autres producteurs. Ils ne vont pas le faire disparaitre de sitt

----------


## TallyHo

> Salut,
> 
> Depuis que j'ai l'ge de rflchir, a m'a toujours intrigu, cette notion : par principe, la quantit de consommation lectrique est totalement alatoire (j'allume quand je vais pisser, et on ne va pas tous pisser en mme temps pendant le mme laps de temps), donc au temps (bni ?) des barrages les chutes d'eau alimentaient des turbines qui entranaient des alternateurs qui fabriquaient ce qu'il faut, que toute la France aille pisser en mme temps ou pas.
> Et a n'a jamais empch ce principe de fonctionner.
> 
> Pourquoi essaye-t-on de nous vendre une autre salade, maintenant ?


Je ne crois pas que ce soit des salades car l'lectricit ne se stocke pas et ce sont les barrages qui servent de rgulateurs rapides. Aprs je suppose qu'ils doivent avoir des calculs savants bass sur le passif de consommation pour savoir combien produire  telle priode et ils y mettent une marge de scurit, comme on fait un peu en gestion des stocks classique en calculant la rotation des produits, le stock tampon, etc...

Le "stockage" peut se faire en stockant l'lment gnrateur de la puissance, c'est  dire l'eau : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pompage-turbinage , aprs je ne suis pas spcialiste ou ingnieur EDF, il y a surement d'autres techniques pour palier  la difficult de stocker l'lectricit.

----------


## Jipt

> Je ne crois pas que ce soit des salades car l'lectricit ne se stocke pas et ce sont les barrages qui servent de rgulateurs rapides. Aprs je suppose qu'ils doivent avoir des calculs savants bass sur le passif de consommation pour savoir combien produire  telle priode et ils y mettent une marge de scurit, comme on fait un peu en gestion des stocks classique en calculant la rotation des produits, le stock tampon, etc...
> 
> Le "stockage" peut se faire en stockant l'lment gnrateur de la puissance, c'est  dire l'eau : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pompage-turbinage , aprs je ne suis pas spcialiste ou ingnieur EDF, il y a surement d'autres techniques pour palier  la difficult de stocker l'lectricit.


Ouh lala, je te sens bien endoctrin par le systme...

Je sais bien que cette nergie ne se stocke pas, dans le sens "vapeur dans la chaudire que j'envoie dans les cylindres si j'ai besoin de faire avancer la loco et que la soupape de sret vacuera dans l'atmosphre si je ne la consomme pas".
 mon avis, l'lectricit produite par un gnrateur est soit consomme soit perdue, pas plus.
Pas de quoi fouetter un chat, en fait je crois que c'est juste pour nous donner mauvaise conscience et faire croire qu'on lutte contre le gaspillage.
Regardez un dimanche matin au march du village, vous allez trouver des forains qui alimentent leur tal et leur frigo avec un petit groupe lectrogne fonctionnant avec un petit moteur bien silencieux et  l'essence :


Ces machins sont prvus pour pouvoir dlivrer jusqu' 1 ou 2 kW selon la fabrication, ils pourront donc sans problme alimenter une bte ampoule de 100 W, et l'alternateur ne chauffera pas.
Par contre, la quantit de carburant consomme sera la mme, qu'on alimente 1 ou 10 ampoules.
Au-del et selon le modle il va chauffer et se mettre en scurit.

Et pour les centrales nuclaires ou autres, ben... c'est pareil ! Ou bien on consomme moins que ce qui est fabriqu et le surplus est perdu, ou bien on essaye de consommer plus et a n'est pas possible et le rseau disjoncte, et pour viter a on coupe certains pans du systme histoire d'tre toujours en production > demande.

Val l'explication de l'enfumage.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Jipt
> Depuis que j'ai l'ge de rflchir, a m'a toujours intrigu, cette notion : par principe, la quantit de consommation lectrique est totalement alatoire (j'allume quand je vais pisser, et on ne va pas tous pisser en mme temps pendant le mme laps de temps), donc au temps (bni ?) des barrages les chutes d'eau alimentaient des turbines qui entranaient des alternateurs qui fabriquaient ce qu'il faut, que toute la France aille pisser en mme temps ou pas.
>  Et a n'a jamais empch ce principe de fonctionner.
> 
>  Pourquoi essaye-t-on de nous vendre une autre salade, maintenant ?


Euh non, c'est un tout petit plus compliqu ....
Pour fournir la puissance demande -alatoire -   tout instant T :
1/ou le groupe alternateur est dj dmarr  vide et il suffit d'augmenter le dbit  vapeur de la turbine ()...
Un asservissement  Vannes / MW s'en charge..
2/ ou le groupe n'est pas demarr et il faut un temps de demarrage qui varie de 4 heures (centrale thermique classique  vapeur )  10 minutes (turbine  gaz ,tres frequente chez moi,vu les "oueds"  sec)...
La puissance unitaire des groupes est importante  (Ex: Centrale  vapeur de Cordemais-Nantes  3x 1000 MW ,et le combustible est du GN algerien procenant des bacs  gaz liquifi de Saint Nazaire,centrale de Porcheville plus ancienne region parisienne ,4x600 MW )...
Pour les turbins  gaz(puissance unitaire de 400 MW) c'est un peu le principe du turboreacteur ,air chaud  et gaz gn comprims sont injects dans la turbine du mastondonte qui demarre au petit doigt
Evidemment tout cela se fait sur order du dispatching electrique national qui est en charge de la prevision journaliere horaire qui ordonne la mise service des groupes  vide compte-tenu de leur puissance (les plus puissants en premier) et de leur temps de demarrage...
EDF mets le paquet pour renover meme le parc de groupes thermiques declasss pour faire face aux variations en pointe qui sont les plus emmerdantes pour les electriciens ,les centrales nucleaires ayant une inertie au demarrage prohibitive (24 heures et plus).....
A signaler que les groupes hydrauliques montent en charge un peu plus lentement egalement....

----------


## foetus

> Pourquoi essaye-t-on de nous vendre une autre salade, maintenant ?


Peut tre  cause [du compteur - de l'arnaque - du flic] (<-  *) Linkys  ::mrgreen::  qui est suppos suivre ta consommation plus ou moins en temps rel.

*:  choisir

----------


## Jipt

> Euh non, c'est un tout petit plus compliqu ....
> Pour fournir la puissance demande -alatoire -   tout instant T :
> 1/ou le groupe alternateur est dj dmarr  vide et il suffit d'augmenter le dbit  vapeur de la turbine ()...
> Un asservissement  Vannes / MW s'en charge..


Un peu plus compliqu mais sur le principe on est d'accord : il faut toujours *produire plus* d'lectricit *que la demande*, pour pouvoir rpondre  une augmentation de la demande. Mais en *produire moins* est juste *impossible*, au risque de tout faire pter, chose qu'on vite en dlestant des secteurs pour se retrouver dans le mode "produire plus que demand".
Tu le dis toi-mme, d'ailleurs : _le groupe alternateur est dj dmarr  vide_ et donc il produit du jus  vide, jus "perdu" puisque non consomm, mais c'est comme a et on ne peut rien y faire.




> Peut tre  cause [du compteur - de l'arnaque - du flic] (<-  *) Linkys  qui est suppos suivre ta consommation plus ou moins en temps rel.
> 
> *:  choisir


Gros foutage de gueule, quoi...

----------


## Grogro

> Parce que tu ne dmarres pas une centrale en 2 mns et que l'lectricit se rgule en "temps rel".


C'est bien  cela que servent les centrales hydrolectriques dans le rseau lectrique franais. Barrages dont Bruxelles est en train d'imposer la privatisation, au nom de la "modernisation" et de "l'ouverture  la concurrence". Dans une omerta mdiatique totale.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Un peu plus compliqu mais sur le principe on est d'accord : il faut toujours produire plus d'lectricit que la demande, pour pouvoir rpondre  une augmentation de la demande
> Tu le dis toi-mme, d'ailleurs : le groupe alternateur est dj dmarr  vide et donc il produit du jus  vide, jus "perdu" puisque non consomm, mais c'est comme a et on ne peut rien y faire.


Un fait plus remarquable n'aurait pas du chapper  ta perspicacit proverbiale :pour produire un peu plus ,il faut avoir en "stock" des groupes prts  bondir pour combler l'cart du  une demande en pointe ...
C'est qui est appel la "rserve tournante" chez les lectriciens ,tournante parce que ces groupes "tournent" au sens propre  VIDE (Tallyho faisait remarquer  juste titre l'analogie avec le stock de scurit)...
La "rserve tournante" ou "stock de groupes alternateurs" repartis spatialement , a d'autres implications insouponnes en matire de stockage de combustible: bacs gigantesque de fuel, GN , entrepts de charbon-coque, et parfois conduite d'amenes (gazoduc et oloduc ou trains de coque)...
C'est ce "stock" d'investissements immobiliss  qui est le plus couteux pour les producteurs et qu'il cherche  minimiser ,une scurit absolue  ncessitant un stock infinie bien entendu !!!
L'lectricit produite  vide est ngligeable :10 % de la capacit nominale du groupe...
Car l'lectricit est produite sur demande ...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Grogro
> C'est bien  cela que servent les centrales hydrolectriques dans le rseau lectrique franais. Barrages dont Bruxelles est en train d'imposer la privatisation, au nom de la "modernisation" et de "l'ouverture  la concurrence". Dans une omerta mdiatique totale.


Cette privatisation  outre fait aussi des siennes en gaz naturel ...A titre d'exemple ,EDF a rduit ses achats en gaz naturel liqufi  (en Quantits Souscrites avec Sonatrach ) pour obir  la logique des achats "spots" sur le march de Rotterdam ...
Cet hiver elle se plaint d'un manque de gaz naturel liqufie au gigantesque terminal de Fos sur Mer dont les bacs sont  probablement  vide...
Alors que l'achat par contrat "take or pay" n'as jamais mis EDF en dfaillance, puisqu'elle enlevait la totalit des quantits souscrites, qui si elles excdaient sa consommation etaient revendues  d'autres consommateurs europens...
Pire ,cette revente ,intervenait du temps ou l'UE tait  6  !!!
D'ailleurs les choses ont volu  puisque Espagne ,Portugal et Algrie ont investi dans 2 gazoducs transmditerranens (le cout de stockage du GN liquefie etant elev ainsi que les norias de methaniers )...
EDF-Suez qui tait associe dans cet investissement a trouv le moyen de se retirer sans raison apparente ...
Car le gazoduc devait initialement  traverser les Pyrnes pour tre interconnect au rseau de transport gaz national en Aquitaine... 
Autre temps ,autres murs...
Adage arabe "l'poque qui s'en va est toujours meilleure ,que celle qui nous attend"...
Alea jacta est !!!

----------


## Grogro

> Cette privatisation  outre fait aussi des siennes en gaz naturel ...A titre d'exemple ,EDF a rduit ses achats en gaz naturel liqufi  (en Quantits Souscrites avec Sonatrach ) pour obir  la logique des achats "spots" sur le march de Rotterdam ...
> Cet hiver elle se plaint d'un manque de gaz naturel liqufie au gigantesque terminal de Fos sur Mer dont les bacs sont  probablement  vide...
> Alors que l'achat par contrat "take or pay" n'as jamais mis EDF en dfaillance, puisqu'elle enlevait la totalit des quantits souscrites, qui si elles excdaient sa consommation etaient revendues  d'autres consommateurs europens...
> Pire ,cette revente ,intervenait du temps ou l'UE tait  6  !!!


Donc si je comprends bien, les rgles de "concurrence" imposes par Bruxelles nous obligent  passer par le march de Rotterdam, alors qu'avant on achetait directement notre gaz  l'Algrie en ngociant des contrats "take or pay" ? 

Qu'en est-il aujourd'hui des deux gazoducs dont tu parles ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> Grogro
> Donc si je comprends bien, les rgles de "concurrence" imposes par Bruxelles nous obligent  passer par le march de Rotterdam, alors qu'avant on achetait directement notre gaz  l'Algrie en ngociant des contrats "take or pay" ? 
> Qu'en est-il aujourd'hui des deux gazoducs dont tu parles ?


Les rgles n'obligent pas mais y contraignent indirectement car la revente du gaz achet sous contrat de long terme dans le marche UE par EDF-Suez est interdite par les dites regles !!!
Les 2 gazoducs en service en sont rduit  approvisionner l'Espagne et le Portugal !!!

----------


## Mingolito

*La centrale de Brennilis (29) est en dmantlement depuis 1985 ! Joyeux anniversaire!* 
*DIX-HUIT ANS D'ACTIVIT ET PLUS DE QUARANTE-SEPT POUR DMANTELER*



<<A ce jour, aucun dmantlement de niveau 3 na t ralis en France hormis celui de racteur de recherche qui gnre des produits dirradiation en quantit beaucoup plus faible quun racteur de production. Pourtant le dmantlement du racteur  eau lourde (EL-4) de Brennilis arrt en 1985 savre un vrai casse-tte et dj un gouffre financier : 482 millions deuros. Source >>

 ::fleche::  Dmantlement de la centrale de Brennilis : environnement et travailleurs payent le prix fort !
 ::fleche::  Centrale nuclaire de Brennilis : un cadavre encombrant
 ::fleche::  Site nuclaire de Brennilis
 ::fleche::  Dmantlement nuclaire

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour

Le groupe Vivendi et son corps des services et monuments funbres de luxe irradies ,chme palsambleu,en ces moments de dpression conomique...!!!
Ce qui l'as oblig  d'aller excuter des commandes au fin fond des steppes inhospitalires russes par -20 degrs  !!!
Alors qu'on aurait pu lui commander ce beau  "sarcophage" (cercueil de luxe antiradiations)   Brennilis  et un autre "sarcophage" bien plus grand  Flamanville !!!
Hlas ,l'incurie svissant va condamner le service de l'embaumage   l'agonie  !!!

----------


## Grogro

Cadeau pour Mingolito, je rajoute une pice dans le juke-box :

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/plane...-atomique.html

Pendant ce temps, le prix du kWh solaire ne cesse de s'effondrer.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et je ne vous donne pas le tarif de la guerre au Mali qui n'avait aucune justification,  part protger les mines d'Arva, encore des milliards partis en fum, cette guerre aurai du tre facture  EDF directement et aurai donc du causer une augmentation norme du tarif EDF, une de plus, sans parler des rpercussions sur le cout de la gestion du terrorisme, plusieurs milliards par an...


Il y avait 6000 ressortissants franais au mali, qui se seraient retrouvs otages des djihadistes. On les rachetait au court normal (1 million) ou on envoyait toute la lgion les librer avec un lourd bilan parmi les otages (des centaines de mort) ?
Sans compter les maliens tus entretemps lors des prises des villes.
Oui videment il y avait des considrations conomiques mais ce n'tait pas le problme principal.

Votre anti-nuclarisme et anti-tatisme vous fait dire des btises.




> bonjour
> 
> Le groupe Vivendi et son corps des services et monuments funbres de luxe irradies ,chme palsambleu,en ces moments de dpression conomique...!!!
> Ce qui l'as oblig  d'aller excuter des commandes au fin fond des steppes inhospitalires russes par -20 degrs  !!!
> Alors qu'on aurait pu lui commander ce beau  "sarcophage" (cercueil de luxe antiradiations)   Brennilis  et un autre "sarcophage" bien plus grand  Flamanville !!!
> Hlas ,l'incurie svissant va condamner le service de l'embaumage   l'agonie  !!!


C'est l'embaumeur embaum

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Oui videment il y avait des considrations conomiques mais ce n'tait pas le problme principal.
> 
> Votre anti-nuclarisme et anti-tatisme vous fait dire des btises.


Les considrations conomiques sont le nerf de la guerre. Je ne suis pas assez intress sur le sujet pour en savoir assez, mais j'aimerais bien savoir un chose : 
qui sont nos allis et quels partenariats commerciaux nous entretenons avec eux (ptrole, etc...)qui sont nos "ennemis" et quels partenariats commerciaux nous entretenons avec eux


Ceci devrait rpondre  la belle question : qu'est ce qui nous motive  envoyer des hommes faire la guerre?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Les considrations conomiques sont le nerf de la guerre. Je ne suis pas assez intress sur le sujet pour en savoir assez, mais j'aimerais bien savoir une chose : 
> qui sont nos allis et quels partenariats commerciaux nous entretenons avec eux (ptrole, etc...)qui sont nos "ennemis" et quels partenariats commerciaux nous entretenons avec eux
> 
> Ceci devrait rpondre  la belle question : qu'est ce qui nous motive  envoyer des hommes faire la guerre?


L'argent est le nerf de la guerre, mais cela sert  payer la troupe et les boulets de canon...

Ta question est trop vague, peux-tu prciser le contexte : Mali, Afrique, Maghreb, Mashreq, Europe Occidentale... ?

Pour le ptrole, on peut l'acheter  tout le monde et tout le monde va nous le vendre, le march est ouvert. C'est d'autant plus rassurant que Total n'est plus une socit  capitaux franais.
Les seuls conflits ventuels peuvent venir de l'attribution des nouveaux champs ptrolifres dans les pays producteurs

----------


## MABROUKI

> ZenZiTone 
> mais j'aimerais bien savoir un chose : 
> qui sont nos allis et quels partenariats commerciaux nous entretenons avec eux (ptrole, etc...)
> qui sont nos "ennemis" et quels partenariats commerciaux nous entretenons avec eux


Je te poserais une autre question avant de te rpondre : en homme avis que tu est,  fais-tu tes courses chez le mme magasin  tout le temps ,sans craindre d'tre dplum ?
C'est  cette problmatique que rponds toute politique conomique nergtique : ne pas dpendre d'un seul fournisseur et diversifier ses fournisseurs pour faire jouer la concurrence !!!
Il n' y a que des concurrents que tu peux appeler ennemis si tu veux ...

Pour la prsence des troupes en Afrique, il y a des intrts conomiques en jeu: ptrole au Tchad(Elf),Cameroun ,Gabon(Elf) ,Nigeria(Total) ,ressources minires (Bauxite en Guine, Mines de Fer au Togo, Or en Cote d'Ivoire ,Diamants en Centrafrique ,agricoles et forestires dans les autres pays ou ports d'vacuation(Douala, Abidjan, Dakar ...,Tchad ,Mali ,Centrafrique sont enclaves)...

La balance est probablement bonne !!!

----------


## Grogro

Cadeau pour Mingolito (le seul libral colo que je connaisse, ou le seul colo libral  ::aie:: ) : https://www.letemps.ch/sciences/2017...inement-percee

----------


## Grogro

Le scandale EPR continue, on en rajoute une couche : https://www.franceinter.fr/sciences/...d-areva-et-edf

----------


## Grogro

Puisqu'on parle ici du nuclaire, une petite dconstruction d'un cas d'cole de la fake news. Ou comment le combo nuclaire + peur du Grand Mchant Russe fait pter une pile  nos chers merdias ultra subventionns : http://chevrepensante.fr/2017/11/12/...ent-nucleaire/

Edifiant et trs clairant quant  la "dontologie" de nos pisseurs de lignes.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Puisqu'on parle ici du nuclaire, une petite dconstruction d'un cas d'cole de la fake news. Ou comment le combo nuclaire + peur du Grand Mchant Russe fait pter une pile  nos chers merdias ultra subventionns : http://chevrepensante.fr/2017/11/12/...ent-nucleaire/
> 
> Edifiant et trs clairant quant  la "dontologie" de nos pisseurs de lignes.


Ton site montre surtout que quand on veut crer une polmique, c'est assez facile de le faire. 
J'ai beau relire leurs arguments, je ne vois rien qui soit  reprocher aux diffrents mdias cits.  ::roll::

----------

